# **Raw 12/19/11 Discussion Thread**



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking forward to a big Ryder celebration!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I am hoping to see Kane and Ryder.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

4 moar hours :/


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for the Ryder celebration personally, and where the WWE title picture is going to go now, and also what John Cena is going to be doing.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pumped for Raw tonight. Should be very good. TLC was pretty cool. Hopefully Kane is here unlike last night.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Can't wait for the Ryder celebration personally, and *where the WWE title picture is going to go now, and also what John Cena is going to be doing*.


Can you put two and two together?


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Can't wait for kane. 
Us title rematch would be good.
What about HHH now that Nash is out?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm. Who will open the show what's the bets.

CM Punk defended the wwe title. Cena wants punk?

Ryder on winning his first singles title. Big celebration with his broski's? 

Actually scrap that HHH is back in town:side:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

peowulf said:


> Can you put two and two together?


I think they are going to keep Cena away from the title in all honesty and I am interested to see how they are going to do that. 

Cena will be in the Rumble match I know that, just interested to see what kind of stuf they have him doing until the RR


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Excited to see RAW in Philly, one of the top 5 crowds. Cena will get a lot more boo's than normal, which is always awesome. Hopefully Daniel Bryan is on, he'll get a massive pop.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I could definitely see Daniel Bryan getting some time on the show.

Personally, I feel like there is a lot to look forward to tonight. I'm excited for this show.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Probably the first RAW in a long time where I've looked forward to most of it.

Hopefully they leave the Ryder/Ziggler feud as over and just move Ziggler up straight away and let Ryder start a feud with someone else. Having Ryder win a rematch just for show would be pointless imo.

Looking forward to where Cena/Kane and the WWE title is going too.

Always look forward to seeing Johnny Ace as well and if they keep building the tag division. There is also the possibility they look at some of the Smackdown stuff as well.

Bah and I have to be up less than 2 hours after it's over.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Staying up for this one, mostly for Kane, Punk and hopefully Bryan. Starts 2AM here.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Staying up for this one, mostly for Kane, Punk and hopefully Bryan. Starts 2AM here.


I stay up to 2am every week. Now it is awesome.

Cant wait to see Kane, Bryan, Punk, Where HHH is going.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hopefully more jericho promos


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Should be good tonight. I always love Post PPV Raws.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Three hours and four minute to go


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Would love to see Ryder or Ziggler open the show. Ryder to celebrate, Ziggler to bitch about losing/move on to his next feud.

Anyone think they'll book Punk/Cena for the Royal Rumble (not tonight, but sometime in the next couple of weeks)? It makes more sense for Cena to be in a title match so that he can try and make his match with the Rock for the WWE championship rather than to have him in the rumble match itself since everyone knows he won't be winning. Gotta think Punk/Cena would lead to some extra PPV buys as well.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

anticipating a 30 minute promo by HHH


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In all honesty, I hope Ziggler and Ryder are no where near each other tonight. I'd like for it to be the end of the feud. Ziggler showed his respects to Ryder on Twitter. Have Ryder come out, perhaps cut a promo and then a superstar comes out and says he wants a shot or deserves a shot (perhaps Hawkins as they used to be a tag team and Ryder has become more known since they split) and have Ziggler move on to main event level.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope we get a Ziggler/Punk mini feud, while Cena feuds with Kane as filler.

We're also supposed to get a 'big clue' as to who the cryptic videos are about tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not expecting much really, I think a couple of RAW's might be phoned with it being close to Christmas.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

In before.

Cm Punk cuts a promo where Miz and Del Rio interrupt and a tag main event is announced.
Randy Orton pins Jack Swakker
Zach Ryder and Cody Rhodes fight to a no contest 
John Cena pins Dolph Zigler. Kane gives Cena a chokeslam.
Beth Pheonix pins Alica Fox.
Shemous pins Jindher Mahel
Triple H cuts a promo. 
Miz and Del Rio def. Punk and Bryan in a tag team main event. 

out.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Predicting these will happen at some point tonight...

Ryder vs Ziggler rematch
HHH Promo
Jobber vs Jobber match interrupted by Kane, followed by Kane promo, interrupted by Cena...
Punk/Miz Promo
Something with Air Boom & The Colons
Some diva shit

Just trying to figure out where Del Rio fits... maybe another match with Daniel Bryan (but a more competitive one this time)?

Either way, i'm looking forward to it


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kane-UK said:


> Predicting these will happen at some point tonight...
> 
> Ryder vs Ziggler rematch
> HHH Promo
> ...



pretty much this. though being a "super show" air boom couldn't even make a 3 hour show last week. they are fucked. orton, sheamus or rhodes have priority over them tonight.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

cena asks to confront kane
Ryder celebration
HHH hints a heel turn and the new faction i.e It begins
Whats next for the wwe title
possible brodus clay debut


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd love to see Ziggler start getting into the WWE Title picture.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm pumped.

Take a look at the championship roll call:

Punk - WWE
Bryan - World
Rhodes - IC
Ryder - US
Bourne & Kofi - Tag Team
Beth - Divas'

Plus the return of Kane and the hype of the Rumble which begins the Road to Wrestlemania?

Shit is starting to get real *very* quickly. RAW should be explosive.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk also says on Twitter that his Road to Wrestlemania is starting tonight... interesting, to say the least.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So much to look forward to. Hopefully they all follow through!

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo........is HHH still COO???


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning™;10760477 said:


> I'm pumped.
> 
> Take a look at the championship roll call:
> 
> ...


Your Sig got me thinking, isn't it just great that last year Punk, Bryan and Ryder were the first three entrances in last years Royal Rumble, almost a year later, they're all Champions going in to the Rumble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Interested in what Punk does next and hopefully the general direction of the show gets better, but I can't say I'm looking forward to Kane coming back whatsoever.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

HHH promo.
Bryan promo - interrupted by michael cole and then maybe big show interrupts because he wants a rematch?
Sheamus squashes another jobber.
Punk vs Del Rio or Miz main event.
Kane attacks someone else.
backstage segment - cena congratulating ryder then ziggler comes along and says he wants to give his rematch clause to swagger.
Air Boom vs the colons
Ted DiBiase vs Jinder Mahal
Kelly Kelly roll up victory over Natalya

I bet the majority of these things occur tonight ^


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

HHH Promo
Main Event - Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk vs Del Rio And Miz
Dolph Ziggler vs Ryder Rematch
Stupid Divas Match
Air Boom Tag Match
ItBegins Promo
Kane


And none other Stone Cold Steve Austin :mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw is in Philly? Watch DB lose the title tonight. Vince will swim in the tears of smark rage lol. Hopefully we get a good show as they seem to have hit the reset button after TLC. I'm intrigued by what's going on with Cena, if HHH is going to resume his COO role, who is going to be Punk's next challenger and It Begins of course. I'll be checking it out in the morning.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I would love for Punk to explain that all the days being on the ring crew in the indies are the reason Miz/ADR failed last night because he knew how to take the turnbuckle down.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Raw is in Philly? Watch DB lose the title tonight. Vince will swim in the tears of smark rage lol. Hopefully we get a good show as they seem to have hit the reset button after TLC. I'm intrigued by what's going on with Cena, if HHH is going to resume his COO role, who is going to be Punk's next challenger and It Begins of course. I'll be checking it out in the morning.


Starbuck i have a feeling a legend will return tonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1 hour and 30 minutes remaining.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hopefully a start of a big storyline will be on the show. RAW has been lacking that since the walk out..


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Ryder loses the title to the returning Mike Mcgillicutty.

MM's promo is coming to fruition.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Starbuck i have a feeling a legend will return tonight


GOLDUST?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> GOLDUST?


Me actually. I'm making my grand return tonight.


----------



## DanielAttrill91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Two things I can't wait to see tonight:
1. Masked Kane
2. New It Begins Promo

I am hoping its a good night!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HHH vs Dolph Ziggler

Yeah I know its a long shot, but...


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Reports are that Stone Cold Steve Austin is in philly lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> HHH vs Dolph Ziggler
> 
> Yeah I know its a long shot, but...


Would be worth it to see this place PMS'ing tbh. But yeah, a complete long shot at best. Meh, an hour to go for the rest of you. It's really off to bed for me this time though. I'm too tired to sit up until 4am.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> So much to look forward to. Hopefully they all follow through!
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo........is HHH still COO???


Yes he is but he has no power


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope Punk or Bryan lose their title ASAP... I want to be rooting for them at Wrestlemania.. but not to retain. 
I want one of them to win the title at maia so we can have the first title change at Wrestlemania that isn't Cena, Rey, 
Batista or Taker... which hasn't happened since WRestlemania 21


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw Start?


----------



## DanielAttrill91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rumour is that the It Begins Promo that will appear tonight will have a massive hint to who returning on the 2nd of January


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> I hope Punk or Bryan lose their title ASAP... I want to be rooting for them at Wrestlemania.. but not to retain.
> I want one of them to win the title at maia so we can have the first title change at Wrestlemania that isn't Cena, Rey,
> Batista or Taker... which hasn't happened since WRestlemania 21


I understand what you're saying, but in my opinion, the titles need to stay on Punk and Bryan, even if it means they're defending the titles at WrestleMania. I think both of the world titles need to have some stability. I'm tired of seeing the titles get tossed around like hot potatoes. Give both of these good, strong runs with the titles and see what they can do with it. The value of the titles in WWE are declining drastically.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW for Kane, as well as a new "It Begins" promo, which supposedly will give a major clue as to who the videos have been for. I'm also hoping Bryan is on RAW tonight, to celebrate his World Title win last night at TLC. I'm interested as to who Punk will fued with next. I'm hoping he fueds with Ziggler, and defends the WWE Title against Ziggler at the Royal Rumble. I wouldn't expect Ziggler to win the title, though, but having him in the WWE Title match at the Royal Rumble would help his climb to the main event. 

RAW should be good tonight, I can't wait for it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

just finished watching the ending to the us title match again, geeked up for tonight, woo woo woo you know it!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

half an hour


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems like the times for RAW is always different for me; some weeks it starts at 11:30 AM in Adelaide, other times 12:30 PM. It even started at 10:30 AM once. Strange.


----------



## DanielAttrill91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Here in the UK, RAW starts at 2am and if its a 3 hour episode or a pay per view then its starts at 1am


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start?



45 minutes from the time you posted, 23 minutes from now.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> It seems like the times for RAW is always different for me; some weeks it starts at 11:30 AM in Adelaide, other times 12:30 PM. It even started at 10:30 AM once. Strange.


Yep, same here. Im assuming it starts at the same time everyweek in the states yet it seems to start at different times here in Aus. I could have sworn it started at midday here last week yet its not starting until 1pm today? wierd 

Just had a brain fart, it was a 3hour slammy ep last week. Thats why it started at 12! Doh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

fucking Canada, doesn't get RAW until 9:15


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Punk just posted this on twitter
http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/148939460514562049/photo/1


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone be ever so kind and pm me a stream, thank you so much!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck me NXT is awful.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Punk just posted this on twitter
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/148939460514562049/photo/1




Great picture. For the first time in a long long while, it feels like the titles are actually where they belong. Mark Henry should probably still be WHC but it doesn't feel like they're just floating around between filler champions anymore. At least for now.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Punk just posted this on twitter
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/148939460514562049/photo/1


That's actually so cool, it's great, CM Punk was right change is coming.


----------



## doinktheclown12 (Oct 4, 2010)

lets hope it stays like this for a little while at least...


----------



## PunkBasedGod (Oct 20, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Punk just posted this on twitter
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/148939460514562049/photo/1


Cute picture haha


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Someone be ever so kind and pm me a stream, thank you so much!


justintv has one every week. just google it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yuck, Justin.tv, that place is still relevant huh


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't wait to see the major hint for the inevitable Shockmaster debut.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg please let Stone Cold Steve Austin be there


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Just an interesting video, for those who think Kane isn't going to feud with Cena, this pretty much confirms it will:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Punk just posted this on twitter
> http://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/148939460514562049/photo/1


Great pic! 
The future is now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

See sig!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CC91 said:


> justintv has one every week. just google it


Didn't justintv close down their wrestling section?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Just an interesting video, for those who think Kane isn't going to feud with Cena, this pretty much confirms it will:


I've gotta say that mask and attire looks pretty damn badass.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that like a future is now stable? I mean when have the current Champions ever taken pics like that?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YO! 7 minutes.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

5 for minutes, till it begins


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> I've gotta say that mask and attire looks pretty damn badass.


I agree. At first I thought the attire looked rubbish, but it has grown on me!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

4 minutes


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hopefully Brodus Clay finally appears on Raw tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NCIS should end 5 minutes early every week so I don't have to see any sign of it's existence. Haha.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Better be a good Raw, gotta be up early tomorrow.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Is that like a future is now stable? I mean when have the current Champions ever taken pics like that?


Maybe its the start of a "New Generation" type campaign? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Jerichoholic1 said:


> Hopefully Brodus Clay finally appears on Raw tonight.


I hope so to, but that's what I said about 2-3 months ago haha


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Didn't justintv close down their wrestling section?


http://www.justin.tv/directory/sports/wrestling



Looking at that champions pic, Beth could beat them all up straight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck this, instead of watching RAW 15 minutes late, im going on a stream


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm looking at that picture of the champs we have... a steroid user. A no mic skills spot monkey. A guy who only gets over via a catchphrase. Cody Rhodes, who is awesome. A diva er I mean piss break. A guy who used coward heel tactics to win WHC. And a short order cook from the waffle house. Kane, please choke slam all of them tonight please.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Jepo said:


> Better be a good Raw, gotta be up early tomorrow.


Ditto.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Say what you want about the WWE writers, at least they're better than these fuckheads who write NCIS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CC91 said:


> http://www.justin.tv/directory/sports/wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at that champions pic, Beth could beat them all up straight


Won't they just shut down those channels?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is ready for Raw tonight?!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Kane vs Cena please.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Leeeeeeeeets gooo monday night raw baby


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HERE WE GO MO FUCKAS


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cup of hot chocolate, a rollie... time for RAW XD

Should be good.


----------



## LittleJimmySpidaz (Dec 20, 2011)

Promo say's Kane tonight!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

And here we go.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Hmm looking at that picture of the champs we have... a steroid user. A no mic skills spot monkey. A guy who only gets over via a catchphrase. Cody Rhodes, who is awesome. A diva er I mean piss break. A guy who used coward heel tactics to win WHC. And a short order cook from the waffle house. Kane, please choke slam all of them tonight please.


You will be left behind.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Say what you want about the WWE writers, at least they're better than these fuckheads who write NCIS


Such a true f'n statement!

Alright Chumps, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KANE!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I hope so to, but that's what I said about 2-3 months ago haha


I think everybody did ha!

Tonight would be the perfect time. Just after TLC and can build him momentum towards Royal Rumble.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we gooo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo kane added to the intro


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Masked Kane in the signature already...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm actually expecting a good show tonight, brand new feuds across the board finally it seems like.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kane added to the intro.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

drumroll........


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This drum roll makes me think its Chris Masters.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks to Christmas break and thus, no school work, I'm actually able to watch Raw tonight for the first time in a few weeks. (Y)


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

wtf


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROFL punk


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Punk announces the start of the show now... I'm OK with this...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What the

PUNK RULES!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMFUCKG cm puk is rley kickng jong laurins ass!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

philly is a good city, hope to hear some good reactions.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL to CM Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol at CM Punk.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD! lol this is fun


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this crowd seems awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk lol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha XD took me a while to work out who's voice that was lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Punk!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Punk is fuckin awesome


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont like the start to the show


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

at first i thought he sounded a bit like Eric Bishoff lol


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Great intro segment so far hahahaha!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

good opening announcement...i lold


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... that worked. It was different and in character.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT WAS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!! hell yeah


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rofl what a badass.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Punk is great.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He is the man!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And the winner was...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the lamest openings to Raw in awhile. Even John Cena would cringe.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

a nice different way to start off the show


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The Punkster himself!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

At least its different, sick of the same opening


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

weak reaction


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Soulaxe said:


> at first i thought he sounded a bit like Eric Bishoff lol


Glad I wasn't the only one. Hahaha, I was like WHAT?!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

That was awesome


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm ready for the CM Sucks chants. I'm already bored of this guy. If you thought the Cena era was bad. Wait till Miz turns face, and its Punk and Miz on every ppv main event for raw or smackdown depenidng on who gets drafted.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Eurgh. Crowd are poor on first impressions.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ALl the punk haters must be butt hurt by that

LOVE IT


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Am i the only one who thought he sounded like Jericho?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> this crowd seems awesome.


It's Philly. Philly's an awesome crowd.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hey the wwe champion is actually starting raw this week


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

At first I thought it was Cole. That was terrific for sure. Punk is losing steam? Not with me!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Crowd better be good tonight.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol at the Fire Andy sign


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

crowd seems great


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This raw has been a disapoint sofar


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hot crowd tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo maybe not. crowd cant even get a proper cm punk chant going


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> I'm ready for the CM Sucks chants. I'm already bored of this guy. If you thought the Cena era was bad. Wait till Miz turns face, and its Punk and Miz on every ppv main event for raw or smackdown depenidng on who gets drafted.


Bro, I'd take Punk 5 years straight over another 6 months of Cena main eventing


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

It may not be the most stunning point to make, but WWE could so easily do more things along the line of what that show intro was. Go big, do something grandiose. If you're going to fail, it's better to fail that way than to fail with pure blandness. In this case, it worked great.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Sports Entertainment Capital of... This State!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's Philly. Philly's an awesome crowd.


Yeah thats what im saying Punks pop was decent.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> This raw has been a disapoint sofar


It just started, shut up.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hate that belt hate that belt hate that belt hate that belt hate that belt


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> ALl the punk haters must be butt hurt by that
> 
> LOVE IT


Mad at the weak pops?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought Title was a no no word


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor ricardo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Good way to start the show, would love a vid of Rodriguez's bump


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Mr. Ziggles" That wasn't even funny when Morrison did it. Kinda retarded.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Ryder kind of rocking a Scott Too Hotty meets Randy Savage look in that pic.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ric rod hasn't tweeted since TLC


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The little kid with the Punk shirt was cute.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

"I'm the Champ bro!"


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Liking the start here...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

New fist pumping merchandise!!!:lmao
This is starting off so f'n awesome!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well this is all just beautiful.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Crowd is awesome. Also, JTV isn't working like I said. D Bryan, Punk, and Ryder together. Fuck yes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryder's looking awesome.

I think we may have a 3 on 3 match tonight then. Bryan/Ryder/Punk vs. Del Rio/Miz/Ziggler


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

MegaHeat said:


> It just started, shut up.


Nimbus is right though


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ryder, Punk and Bryan to all lose the titles tonight? i would rofl so hard.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

To those who hate Punk as a pure face, take what you can get. Him and Ryder might be the only the thing the crowd likes.

And the fact Orton isn't as important as he used to be probably is a good thing for the business, so take what you can get


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good start


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan! Daniel Bryan! Daniel Bryan!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol no pop for Bryan.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

6 man tag match. I call it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan doesn't get the big pop I expected.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Danielson, Ryder and Punk all champs at the same time. Never thought I'd see it.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Jesus, so now cm punk has picked up Cena's mantle and recaps everything for us at the beginning of raw, how nice. fuck.

Also, enough with Zach Ryder, he's ok im small doses but shit hes like the focal point of the show now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Marked out so hard my back hurts

FUCK


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Big Show should get a rematch tonight, and Bryan should go over...would make his title a lot more meaningful


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan chants.

NO POP AT ALL THO!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

This start to Raw has been poor thus far


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

FUCKING EPIC!

By the way... less then 10 minutes in and the forum has already crashed. thats got to be a record. 

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Teddy longs busting to come out right about now


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

interwebz idols stable


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who's losing the title? And an ECW chant?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

3 of my fav 5 in the ring all wearing gold. pure awesomeness.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ECW!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not excited about any of the 3 guys in the ring.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol anyone hear that "DANIEL BRYAN SUCKS"


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

this fuckign rules


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk Vs. Bryan: Unification Match. Book it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Who would have thought that Punk AND Bryan would be WWE Champ and WHC at the same time? Not me.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Punk enters. Pop.

Ryder enters. Pop.

Bryan enters. Pin drop.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

loving this start tbh, somet different


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a big reaction for DB.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

faint ECW chants
RIP to a legendary movement

think i'll watch hardcore heaven later on


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This.....this is amazing.

fuck the haters, I'm in complete mark out mode right now.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

The pops are really weak. The biggest pops are when they say "Philledelphia".

I thought the fans loved these 3? Especially Ryder/Punk.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kingpin said:


> Punk enters. Pop.
> 
> Ryder enters. Pop.
> 
> Bryan enters. Pin drop.


But he got chants, so that whatever.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Even though I don't like Ryder, this is awesome.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

is John Cena gonna come out and say Daniel Bryan doesn't deserve the title like he did for Del Rio?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The world heavyweight championship is bigger than Daniel himself. SMH


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

The pops are not weak lol. tards.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Borias said:


> Not a big reaction for DB.


LMAO! DB fans will deny it.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish Bryan could get a bigger reaction.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This segment alone is better than everything from last week save Superstar of the Year and Kane.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"So I called my dad and said, Dad, am I really the US Champion... and you know what he said..."

WOOO WOO WOOOO... YOU KNOW IT! 

LMAO!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

punk doing great job being top face. 


still want to see Ryders dad vs Cenas dad @ WM28


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah one of these guys are definitely losing very soon. Hopefully it's the schmuck in purple.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I could jizz right now, am I actually seeing this!?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm marking out, bro!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

One of these three is definitely losing the title tonight... bet it's Bryan.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

My markiness has reached its highwater mark. DB and CM punk are champions at the same time and in the same ring. The rest of tonight is just icing on the cake.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the best thing about this is cole being crabby non-kayfabe


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is so great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is just mind blowing-ly awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Come on lets end this segment and bring out Cena or Miz


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan is great on the mic.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It's offical Punk has become Cena


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan has some pretty decent mic skills. WWE should give him more mic time.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

These fans suck. Fuck show some enthusiasm.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

waiting for the tag match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

TAG MATCH
TAG MATCH
MAG TACH


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Even if the crowd isn't the hottest, I don't care. This segment is win.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Finally the show gets interesting with Miz/Rio/Ziggler out there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz! Ziggler! ....who the fuck is that third guy?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck the Miz.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it bad that the moment Del Rio walked out, I lost a lot of interest? He just is not interesting.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Well this segment just got a whole lot less interesting...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3 vs 3 main event


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Six man tag main event?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Uh oh, I smell a 6 man tag on the horizon. Bring out Teddy Long.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

We need Teddy Long for a tag match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We have 5 great wrestlers out there. And Miz.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> This.....this is amazing.
> 
> fuck the haters, I'm in complete mark out mode right now.



This x 20. I don't care what anyone says. This is the most excited I've been in God knows how long while watching RAW.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Best opening segment in awhile, mark out moment!

*waits for Teddy Long to make a 6 man tag team match*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

3 ON 3 TAG TEAM MATCH FOR THE MAIN EVENT


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

So a 6 man tag match? How predictable


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

wheres teddy to book a 3 on 3 TAG TEAM MATCH when u need him


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Big Show coming out instead of Alberto would have been much better. Oh well. I guess were getting a tag team main event tonight.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Now hold on a minute there playas...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Now hold on just a second, playas...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Inb4 Teddy long books a tag match


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Loved the Murphy Rec shoutout. This is freakin' awesome


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

6 man tage ME....predictable


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa Whoa Whoa!

Ace sounded like an excited dog there, lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus did Zack kill Ziggler.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Excitement!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

ziggy is a bump-taking son of a bitch


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL yeah Miz is such a real badass. Snore.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol johnny ace "whoawhoawhoawhoawhoa"


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Come on John, we all know Teddy should be sorting this shit out.


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL #ECW is trending


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

back-up guizzzzzzzzzzzz

lol

oh, johnny ace is the best!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

uh oh teddy long gonna whoop his ass if he makes a tag match without him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I do wanna see Del Rio break somebody's arm.

*JOHN MOTHERFUCKIN' LAURANAITIS!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nimbus said:


> This raw has been a disapoint sofar


:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SO CREATIVE!!! I WOULD HAVE NEVER


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like this RAW so far.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Creative general manager...lol is this a joke...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

OH MY GOD I DIDN'T SEE THIS COMING.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder why Big Show or Mark Henry didn't come out.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

6 man tag ME. Kane to come out and clean house in the middle of the match?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

WOO WOO WOO! YOU KNOW IT! BEST IN THE WORLD!!!! 


THANK YOU JOHNNY ACE FOR THE BEST CHRISTMAS PRESENT FUCKING EVER!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny Ace stealing Teddy Long's job


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

For a Philly crowd and them usually being so smarky...especially for indy guys. This crowd really isn't that great.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

damn Ziggler took all of that dive.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they want a six man tag match instead of getting their rematches? Alrighty then.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Meh these main events always suck


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Fans didnt care about the 6 man tag match :lmao

C'mon bring out Cena


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Stealing Teddy's gimmick, for shame.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i fucking love johnny ace "have a happy holidays *shit eating grin*"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jonny is taking teddy's spot light


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

A tag match for christmas? That's the wrestling version of a fruitcake or holiday sweater.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

And now for the weekly Orton match in the first match slot...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what a start!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

As the world heavyweight champion, we have gone from Edge, Big bad Batista, Undertaker to now Daniel.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

oh man cena/kane feud


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Barrett Bah-Raj.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I need that #Heel shirt.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

No matter what happens tonight, this Raw will go down as one of the greats.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...why are we seeing barrett vs rko again


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Barrett/Orton again?


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

barrett to get the win here i suppose


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked that opening. Different and fun. And Barret better go over.... no need to have him lose two nights in a row right now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Teddy Long is having a seizure right now. HE WANTED TO MAKE DAT TAG MATCH PLAYA


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sin_Bias said:


> A tag match for christmas? That's the wrestling version of a fruitcake or holiday sweater.


Not if you're Teddy Long.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

how many times must we see Barrett vs Orton


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Orton to go over Wade again?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Joseph29 said:


> I wonder why Big Show or Mark Henry didn't come out.


Henry's hurt and Show's not a heel.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was the best fucking opening segment in a *LONG* time!!!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Kane is instantly awesome again now he has the mask back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade Barrett will win this one then.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

although we will have a six man tag match which is nothing new, i like the whole way it was built up rather than just being announced. The interaction between them gives it a more important feel than a random thrown together match would.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ratings are about to go down ladies and gentlemen. A match we saw last night are about to happen again tonight on free tv


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KANE!!!!!!

He's all over both intros, he's about to dominate this place.

Oh, Mr. Cena we'll here from you alright.
Orton looks like he's trying to glide or something:lmao:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit 30 minute barret orton match fuck


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

orton vs barret again, wats the point


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, at least Ziggler and Zack are staying relevant. I like it! I just wish that ADR and Miz seemed more credible... I can't put my finger on it, but they're lacking presence


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

...what the hell are they gonna do for the rest of the show outside of Kane/Cena and the six man tag?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Was Orton going over at TLC not enough for WWE?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Johnny Ace's character is fucking hilarious to me. Clueless douche who thinks he's the greatest GM ever, all the while he's just a pawn for whom ever he's been texting.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh man. Kane is going to get squashed lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Loving the opening


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

could have swore i just saw this match last night
and i have a feeling the outcome will be exactly the same


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess instead of the usual regular SD match Orton will finish a feud up on Raw with Wade tonight.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the Barrett tee.

Take my money now WWE.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

These are the guys of the future. May god help us all.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That was the best fucking opening segment in a *LONG* time!!!


Making a 6 man tag match and listen to Punk babble as usual? sooo exciting


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure there will be a Ryder Buried Ziggler thread after raw lol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

As obvious as that main event is i'm really looking forward to it, 4 of my fave 5 in a match... cheers for this early Christmas present Johnny


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

killacamt said:


> how many times must we see Barrett vs Orton


Its like the PPV never even happened. What ever happened to blowing off feuds?
These two wrestle a tables match on PPV, then wrestle again the next night? Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't want to see Orton/Barrett again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

By the way, if you are not enjoying Raw, stop wasting bandwidth by posting in here, turn over the channel and get lost please.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wade Barret to job to Randy Orton
3-IWC to win making the heels all look like pussies and shit.
Cena to burry Kane to look good for Rock.

fuck raw. fuck this company.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Kane going to attack Orton?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

just1988 said:


> No matter what happens tonight, this Raw will go down as one of the greats.


This.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why don't they save Barrett/Orton for Smackdown?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kane needs to start a body count!


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

If this was a TNA show, IWC would be complaining about them giving PPV matches away for free on TV. But since it's the WWE, I guess it's OK for them to give away Orton VS Barrett.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


lol


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I just hate that cm punk has basically become generic top face #232, i mean, if cena came out and cut that same promo, you would be calling him a kiss ass and all that. and i hate cena but that shit is true.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Making a 6 man tag match and listen to Punk babble as usual? sooo exciting


Thats the way I feel

Bring out Cena, HHH or Nash


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

With what we saw in the opening segment, can we lay to rest the myth that Daniel Bryan doesn't have mic skills?


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

That opening was so fun. I haven't been excited for a RAW in a long time. This is great !


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


Well said. Agree 100%


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good opening segment. Was awesome to see Ryder/Punk/Bryan all in the ring as champs.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Bad pop for Orton.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope to god Barret wins.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol - bitch, moan, tune in next week, rinse repeat - some of you are hilarious


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow. Not a huge pop for Orton either. Wonder if the crowd needs some time to recover. They shoulda gone with a divas match.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


You seriously contribute nothing but uneducated nonsense to this forum. Every time i see youve commented on a thread, i know in advance its going to be either biased drivel or general narrow minded opinions.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

So good so far. Now Orton should lie down for Barrett.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That opening segment was so good. See what happens when you put faith in people who AREN'T John Cena? So happy with the way things are going right now. I really love how the midcard championship and the World championships are being put together on the same level too. Change is good.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Jesus, even Orton got a weak pop.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT DID IT SAY?????


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Louie85TX said:


> Kane needs to start a body count!


He can induct people into his hall of pain.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what's the link to the youtube itbegins new video my stream is not clear


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The crowd is pretty....eh


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> By the way, if you are not enjoying Raw, stop wasting bandwidth by posting in here, turn over the channel and get lost please.


:flip


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Kazz said:


>


There's your change folks.

Feels good man.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk : 6 ft 2
Daniel Bryan : 5 ft 10

Eddie Guerrero : 5 ft 8
Chris Benoit : 5 ft 11



MIDGETZZZZZ


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Worst opening to Raw in a while. CM Punk proved he is Cena 2.0


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

What was the YT Link?!?!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL AT CM PUNK & Bryan being called midgets LOL.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

When Orton doesn't get his usual pop, something is wrong.

However, ANYTHING is better than VA.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I've pinpointed exactly what I hate about Lawler's commentary: it's like watching the show with a semi-interested grandparent who sort of watches Raw every week, but has no knowledge of any of the wrestlers beyond the 10-20 minutes he sees of them once a week, and never actually pieces stories together. (Which I think is actually a fairly accurate description of King.) So instead of using any kind of knowledge of the product to fill in the blanks the booking inevitably leaves, he always seems like he knows less about the wrestlers than we do, and his arguments against Cole mainly consist of "Are you kidding?" and squeals.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


Keep crying, your tears are delicious.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

prophetless2012


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

no twitter mention yet? tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

What was the link?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RYDER MADE DA U.S TYTLE RELEVANT AGEN!!!!1111


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> If this was a TNA show, IWC would be complaining about them giving PPV matches away for free on TV. But since it's the WWE, I guess it's OK for them to give away Orton VS Barrett.


Nope, considering the feud is supposed to be over. If anything WWE is taking a page out of TNA logic by doing stip matches and going to the regular match as the blow-off.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaHeat said:


> The crowd is pretty....eh


Yeah, was thinking exactly that.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Kazz said:


>



And you know, I don't think I would change anything. 

Well, maybe AJ with the Divas title until Beth or Natalya want to get serious.

All of the right people have the titles.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


Oh well. Have fun being left behind.



Kazz said:


>


Oh be still my heart.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The crowd isn't that bad. Okay, it kind of is, but it's still better than most crowds this past year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.



Shut up. We don't need to have only body builders as world champions. Those two indy midgets and comedy goof are entertaining as hell. :gun:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


You're an idiot. Go jerk off to more bodybuilders.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> Why don't they save Barrett/Orton for Smackdown?


Because Orton will take the title from Bryan at Smackdown...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Barrett would change that design, an anchor with a B on top of it looks retarded.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kazz said:


>


Awesome picture


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

To those who are comparing Punk to Cena. Ok, Punk is playing up the crowd, but Cena does it in such a cringe-worthy way.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shit, Barrett's gonna lose to Orton again...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

C'mon I want to see a Cena and Kane segment

Kinda funny that despite not being the World Champ, Cena continues to remain involved in the best feud


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike` said:


> What was the link?


www.youtube.com/prophetless2012


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kane to beat his record for eliminations in the Rumble. Calling it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rocky541 said:


> Worst opening to Raw in a while. CM Punk proved he is Cena 2.0


GTFO! Oh, what a surprise, this is coming from a rocky mark.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to care about Orton/Barrett but I really don't.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett's getting quite a bit of heat... nice.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Watching the "it begins" video, I'm thinking it's McCool/Taker returning. Do remember that McCool used to be a science teacher, and that's been mentioned on WWE programming before


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> To those who are comparing Punk to Cena. Ok, Punk is playing up the crowd, but Cena does it in such a cringe-worthy way.


+1 

And Punk hasn't been doing the same exact thing for the past 9 years like Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so confused.
She can't help us anymore??
Maybe we get another hint later cause it's usually not this early.
Wasn't it supposed to be a "big" hint tonight


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 5"3; Punk and Bryan are like 5"6; If that makes Punk and Bryan midgets; what does that make me?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Kane to beat his record for eliminations in the Rumble. Calling it.


This. Especially if it's 40 man again


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm a WWE fan all my life, this is one of the most embarrassing days in history, two indy midgets and one comedy goof in the ring, new low for the company.


Typed like a true WWF/E mark!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

hazuki said:


> I'm 5"3; Punk and Bryan are like 5"6; If that makes Punk and Bryan midgets; what does that make me?


Punk and Bryan are 5'6"?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Kazz said:


>




Perfection.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

That was a Canadian Maple Leaf in the water in that ItBegins video


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

hazuki said:


> I'm 5"3; Punk and Bryan are like 5"6; If that makes Punk and Bryan midgets; what does that make me?


Unfortunate? Sorry, I'm a girl and I'm 5'8"


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Airboom = Londrick
Beth=Beth
Ryder= MVP
Rhodes=Kennedy
Punk=Cena
Bryan=Orton

What change? same shit, only people with less charisma then 3 years ago. wwe gets worse and worse and worse. this may be the worst its been.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm currently watching MLB Network with Bob Costas sitting down with Ryno, Fergie and Dawson. Go Cubbies!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought this feud ended last night.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

were those Barrett chants?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Punk and Bryan are 5'6"?


They're more around 5'9". Same size as Jericho, Benoit, and Guerrero.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

after seeing the new video I can't help but think it's Taker, which we should all know this by now


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Punk and Bryan are 5'6"?


Combined


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't care if some of you hate it, THIS IS HOW YOU PUSH NEW STARS!! SUCK IT! Punk is champ, Bryan is champ, love i or hate it, THIS IS THE FUTURE! And thank god! Wrestlers who are PEOPLE, not robots!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk is 6 ft 2, Bryan is 5 ft 8.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> Airboom = Londrick
> Beth=Beth
> Ryder= MVP
> Rhodes=Kennedy
> ...


Stop watching then.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Punk and Bryan are 5'6"?


I was just talking out of my ass; I think their something around their? 



NikkiSixx said:


> Unfortunate? Sorry, I'm a girl and I'm 5'8"



I blame genetics. :no:


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> This. Especially if it's 40 man again




No. Have him TIE his record at 11. And have somebody eliminate him and feud with him at MAnia.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> Airboom = Londrick
> Beth=Beth
> Ryder= MVP
> Rhodes=Kennedy
> ...


not sure if serious.....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did Orton just motion to do the scoop slam before he did it?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This match bores me.. Only watched it for the past 5 minutes xD


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

cmp25 said:


> Stop watching then.


So ratings can drop and Punk, Bryan and Ryder all go back to WWE Superstars where they belong?
U should beg us to watch, ratings are worse then ANY Cena, Batista, Orton, Edge era.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So..what started this feud?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is 6'2, Bryan 5'10


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

did i miss something? why are they doing orton/barrett again? the first time was painful enough


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

The feud continues....


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

A thumb to the eye is illegal?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought thumbs to the eye were legal?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

nice heel finish by Barret, only sueful if orton doens't make a superman comeback though


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You get DQ for a thumb in the eye now??


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

WTF :lmao

Its just a thumb to the eye


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Thumb to the eye leads to a DQ?


REALLY?? :no:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Decent little Raw match.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Was a thumb to the eye always a DQ? I've never seen that before...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Since when as a thumb to the eye EVER been a DQ? Flair would be sad.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JohnnyB450 said:


> So ratings can drop and Punk, Bryan and Ryder all go back to WWE Superstars where they belong?
> U should beg us to watch, ratings are worse then ANY Cena, Batista, Orton, Edge era.


Do you have a Nielsen box? No? Then you have no effect on ratings. Whoops.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> CM Punk : 6 ft 2
> Daniel Bryan : 5 ft 10
> 
> Eddie Guerrero : 5 ft 8
> ...


Don't forget about Rey Mysterio! 

Booyaka Booyaka! *fist pumps*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So..what started this feud?


Thumb to the eye in another match, I think?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kazz said:


>


Oh hell. I don't even care anymore :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please don't put Barrett through the table, please do't put Barrett through the table...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess this feuds not ending


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

So the feud is going to continue, meh.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

According to wiki:

Shawn Michaels - 6 ft 1 and 225lb

CM Punk - 6 ft 2 and 218 lb.

Quit yo' complaining fools.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Counter into Barrett going through the table, calling it now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Onto the Royal Rumble we go


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

That was the finish? REALLY... LOL

Good thing this didn't apply when Ric Flair was at the top of his game...... fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really hope they let barrett go over in this situation


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice heat for Barrett


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great stuff. Barret looking strong


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shit was still weak as hell


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

awesome Orton through a table, shoulda happened last night though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So..what started this feud?


Barrett attacked Orton to make a name for himself.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

I just turned it on. Can some1 please tell me if I missed Kane or Kevin Nash? Thanks!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> A thumb to the eye is illegal?





Anarchy™ said:


> I thought thumbs to the eye were legal?





Human Nature said:


> You get DQ for a thumb in the eye now??





glenwo2 said:


> Thumb to the eye leads to a DQ?
> 
> 
> REALLY?? :no:


It's against the rules, always has been. Since Wade Barrett now has form for this stuff, the referee would be aware of it and would have pre-warned Barrett he would DQ him if he tried it again and Barrett did. (Kayfabe)


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

barret needs a new fucking finisher -_-


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wasteland seems like a very awkward move to take through a table. As evidenced by the angle of Orton's body right there.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> So ratings can drop and Punk, Bryan and Ryder all go back to WWE Superstars where they belong?
> U should beg us to watch, ratings are worse then ANY Cena, Batista, Orton, Edge era.


Haha, it's not Punk, Bryan and Ryders fault ratings have been going down for 10 years. I stopped watching about 3-4 years ago because I was sick of what it was becoming. I just started watching again now because of people like Punk, Bryan and Ryder. Without them I wouldn't have started watching again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WOW! WWE actually kept Barrett's momentum going... I'm impressed.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

wasteland looked weak even through a table


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Because we don't have anything else for these two guys................THIS FEUD MUST CONTINUE!


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

That table broke, really slow like..


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

hahaha that looked like the most comfortable wasteland ever.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Barrett needs a new finisher.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Barret to be eliminated last in the Royal Rumble.

this is all setting up for Orton to burry the entire roster.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

finally all of ortons male fans have turned on him, and noone cares about barrett either way, so just go to the next segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So this feud is still going, huh?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dumb DQ is dumb.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao even going through a table wasteland looks weak. such a shitty finisher


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That wasteland looked weak and just barely broke the table, Barrett needs a new finisher bad.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Pause the itbegins video at the 0:18 mark


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't mind the Wasteland, but that looked weak as hell going through the table


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah!
King and Cole's audio messing up sounded eerie!
That was actually cool, too bad it was just an accident. 
Thought maybe itbegins was messing with the sound.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

boring ass commentary we want jim ross well i do " oh gawd oh good gawd almighty"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking awesome.

I was afraid that we were going to see another RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!1111


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> According to wiki:
> 
> Shawn Michaels - 6 ft 1 and 225lb
> 
> ...



Ha..hahaha. I hope you don't believe that.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wasteland trough the table looks like shite.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One of the most lackluster table spots ever.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That looked sooooo weak


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck man. If a thumb to the eye is a DQ then probably only 3 of Ric Flair's world title wins are valid.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Barrett put Orton through a table? Awesome!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So are those videos just a bunch of random stuff? Has anyone deciphered any secret messages so far?


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

If Barrett lost then he got buried.
If Barrett won the feud must continue.
Its a lose lose with you guys.
Shut the fuck up and enjoy the show.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JUST GET TO KANE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I totally missed the finish there. He got DQ'd for a thumb to the eye?!?! Dude, that didn't cause DQs in the 80s! That didn't even cause DQs in Bill Watts booked WCW and people over there got DQ'd for jumping off the top rope!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good God was the table fucking weak.

Lol at Randy trying to get comfortable on the table.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked that... he lost but he actually went over. Great heel actions too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why are people acting like this is the first time a thumb to the eye resulted in a DQ?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm surprised Kevin nash made it through that match without collapsing into a pile of his own bone dust. So kudos to him for that?


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

If Barrett lost then he got buried.
If Barrett won the feud must continue.
Its a lose lose with you guys.
Shut the fuck up and enjoy the show.

thats the wwe fan logic always a lose lose.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm liking RAW so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That music.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nash is coming back after 6 weeks. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Ha..hahaha. I hope you don't believe that.


But it's on Wikipe-- Wait, nevermind.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Here comes another roll up victory for Alicia...


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no, it's the divas.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck was that music?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Why do they keep playing AJ's music for Alicia vs Beth?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Alicia is in yiff yiff gear.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've always said the problem with Punks character since he won at MITB is that he's so passive. He's never on the attack - whatever happens to him during a show is up to the powers that be. His attack at the contract signing was the only sign of life.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is it Beth vs. a Wookie next? The hell is Alicia wearing?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that black chick annoys me


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would smash Beth.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Beth. Please don't embarrass us tonight. We're on a roll here. We're counting on you. Spread some doom.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Why have they/do they play AJ's theme when Diva's are walking backstage on their way to the ring? It's been going on for a few weeks now :S


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

6 weeks?
wtf.

Kevin Nash vs. Triple H at Wrestlemania. fucking lame.
or worse.
Kevin Nash vs. The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. He helped end Goldbergs streak... now Takers too.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AUSTIN 3:16


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking diva chipmunk music.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Every time I see Alicia Fox on my screen, I just have to ask "why?". There's no malice in it, but really -- _why_?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

gasp alicia vs beth OH GOODY


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why was AJ's theme music playing? 

And what the hell was on Alicia's head? :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kazz said:


>


I don't even give a fuck anymore. The first promo was good, but they've gotten more and more nonsensical as the weeks have gone on


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is 5' 8". He said so in a interview with WWE.com today and in Wrestling Road Diaries. CM Punk is probably 5'11"-6'0". Most wrestler's heights are exaggerated. Goldberg was billed as 6'4" when his football stats said he was 6'2".


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

JohnnyB450 said:


> 6 weeks?
> wtf.
> 
> Kevin Nash vs. Triple H at Wrestlemania. fucking lame.
> ...


Nash has said that was his last major match. Consider him retired.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Alicia would be so much more likeable if she didn't walk to the ring swinging her body ridiculously.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

id be afraid to wrestle that walking noodle alicia fox, she will botch ur head off,


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg Stone Cold Steve Austin I mark'ed lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, a movie about somebody's wife getting kidnapped. I wasn't aware that Mark Wahlberg wrestled for the WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Every time I see Alicia Fox on my screen, I just have to ask "why?". There's no malice in it, but really -- _why_?


she's hot and not completely talentless


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Beth bringing a megaphone to the ring. Just incase no one hears the spot calls first time.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Alicia fpalm Beth better win.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why oh why do they have to play that stupid music in the background when the Diva's match is coming up?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

When the heck is Punk going to change the goddamn belt.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

No i dont want any wine now fuck off 
Fs sky


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

honestly, i think alicia fox is really fucking hot.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Beth better squash the fuck out of Alicia Fox to keep this show good.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

nemesisdivina said:


> When the heck is Punk going to change the goddamn belt.


This!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Beth rocking the bat-suit nipples in her top again.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

why must we continue to suffer the diva's


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

VRsick said:


> honestly, i think alicia fox is really fucking hot.



This


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

will94 said:


> Nash has said that was his last major match. Consider him retired.


He's probably going to be a regular character but probably in the bodyguard-mode or maybe do some commentary with his not-so-big-homie Booker?

CHET LEMON AND BLACK SNOW?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh well the match will only be 2 mins long. Yet i don't want to see Alicia wrestle like a new born giraffe for 2 fucking minutes and winning with the enivitable roll-up.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kazz said:


>


Did anybody else see the scorpion on the notebook?


ZOMG IT'S STING STING STING


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I think I put too much vodka in my wine. #klassy #preparingforthedivasmatch


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Alicia fpalm Beth better win.


it doesn't even matter, Beth jobs every week and retains at PPV's, whatever the result of this match is no-one will remember, I'd rather Alicia won, then for the ten second clip of celebrations after the match I'd be looking at her instead of Beth, that's how important this Diva's match and it's outcome is.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that Lita would be a Kelly supporter, very hard to believe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"eeeeeeegosh you guiz" Oh Kelly.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kelley's slap is"Slam of the week"!?.."OMG you guys!"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

where is nattie?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

New music?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fucking fuck Alicia? Really?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know what an Aliciafox is, but its head just fell off and it scares me.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Now would be a good time for Kane to come out and destroy these bitches.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Where the hell has Natalya been?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Furries everywhere just yiffed in their pants.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's like Alicia killed a raccoon, puts its' head on her head like a hat and its' ass on her shoulders.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Her music started.
She skipped down like a cat.
I felt like shooting myself.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Someone get this dumb whore off my tv screen.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fox should get some belly button plastic surgery tho.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Go Beth!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, I see. Alicia was wearing a fox on her head, heh.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man Alicia is hot. When she isn't spazzing out like a coke addict that is.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She literally just ran to the ring :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Why is every move to Cole a "sidewalk slam?!"


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Wondered how long it would be before twitter was mentioned


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

WHAT.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

...ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What the actual fuck!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

what

the 

fuk


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Alicia won. WOW


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lololololololololollol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

That was Mercifully short!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wtf?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

why do they keep making the only 2 good diva's they have lose.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alicia...smh.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Whhaaatttt??


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK, WWE?!? SERIOUSLY, WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alicia Fox is going to break somebody's neck at some point. She is downright dangerous. 

And what the fuck was that?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LMBO


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I blinked... the match is over?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Well that was anticlimatic even for a Divas match, I was at least expecting a roll-up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth just...a joke.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

O.O ARE YOU KIDDING ME ?...


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Only complete Gayers don't like divas matches. Ill watch every single one incase i miss a nipple slip.

Beth clearly punished for the spot calling.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't get it. I really don't.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well that made sense


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Did she... um... what the... huh?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rihanna destroy the champion


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Makes. No. Sense.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

are you serious bro???


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck off fox


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

In what world is Alicia Fox trending worldwide? Again -- _why_?

So much why.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS? :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Love Alicia, can't believe she won though. Awesome finish by Alicia!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Fox getting booed.

WAIT WHAT????
THE Champion just lost in literally 42 seconds???
Wait is going on???


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Did that match even last a minute ?

guess we know who the next challenger for the title is.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ha! Alicia Fox "berried" Beth!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ANd she is booed... fuck off Alicia we don't want you...


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

WUT DA HELL.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

"Can you believe that?"

Yes, Michael. I can. And that's the problem.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

WHAT DUMB FUCK GAVE HER A MIC?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...WHAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the FUCK was that?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

alicia fox...get the fuck off my screen.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

What the fuck was that. lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WTF to the match and the promo.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was almost as bad as Kelly's screaming.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Foxy Holiday, y'all.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Don't let her speak on the mic ever again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm WTF was that?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my god I hate her so much


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Wade Barrett vs Orton does absolutely nothing for me. This feud is going nowhere.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

She totally stole Heath Slaters finisher. I guess he will gave to find a sixth one.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So, what's her gimmick? Coke-head?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No words.

No fucking words.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dat Undefined Champion ALICIA FOX


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea, it's official. It's really official. WWE. DOES. NOT. GIVE. A. FUCK. About the diva's division anymore.

Everybody who's still hoping for something, just give up. Just go watch Shimmer.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Be quiet." Michael Cole and I just had the same reaction. Time to drink faster.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Cena how cool you used to be.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

why bother? whats the point? divas used to be jack off break,, but now they are just disgusting to look at.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know what to say anymore. Words seem like more than this deserves.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I like Alicia Fox, but that was awful. Are they trying to make people hate her, or what? fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WSOP music what is this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe that Alicia is worse on the mic then Kelly, but she is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

wtf


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao it's gotta be an inside joke at this point


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> WHAT DUMB FUCK GAVE HER A MIC?


So true. :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

like if whitney houston cut a promo after a few martinis


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf is Alicia and Kelly and the rest gonna do to Kharma when she comes back they cant really expect any of us to believe that they can possibly beat her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was simply amazing for all the wrong reasons. Is Beth's contract expiring and they're trying to make her looks as ridiculous as possible for funzies?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> *Only complete Gayers don't like divas matches.* Ill watch every single one incase i miss a nipple slip.


Or dudes who aren't virgins. Just maybe.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its nice to know that Alicia Fox has so many interesting things to say.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at the Divas division.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Great promo. Alicia Fox is our generation's Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That was the worst 5 minutes of 2011. Fox with her shitty music, Squash match with a terrible botch, and then an even more terrible/cringeworthy promo by Alicia Fox. Why the WWE keeps on having her come out and perform when she has proved herself time and time again to be dangerous is beyond me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

See, the result could have been a big shock win if anyone actually gave a fuck about the Womens Division. I made toast in that time


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HGF said:


> That was almost as bad as Kelly's screaming.


It was literally worse.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't even post 'END THIS PLEASE' because it's already over.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

What did she say before? Undefined champion?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

They re-hire Russo?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

The World of Warcraft ad with Chuck Norris just lasted longer than that Diva's match and showcased more wrestling ability, damn Chuck's still got it.


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Or dudes who aren't virgins. Just maybe.


Hahahahaha, well said.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Morcombe said:


> wtf is Alicia and Kelly and the rest gonna do to Kharma when she comes back they cant really expect any of us to believe that they can possibly beat her.


We don't believe they can beat Beth and yet every week they do. Alicia's finisher is the same goofy flip I did at Tae Kwon Do before class started.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

instead of WWE DIVa matches why cant they do something more useful and push Alex Riley or something. i'd rather see him squash jobbers like tyson, heath and gabriel then see the ugly divas. learn how to build stars. WWE never pushes new guys and its so annoying.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

what in the living f*ck did Beth do to deserve that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna watch that segment over and over again. Pinup Strong!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> That was simply amazing for all the wrong reasons. Is Beth's contract expiring and they're trying to make her looks as ridiculous as possible for funzies?


It wouldn't surprise me if that was the case. Run Beth, run to Shimmer. Its safe there.



And shame on you people for lack of Cornette Face


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Boss P said:


> :lmao it's gotta be an inside joke at this point


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I'm crying from laughter from all of the comments! This is hilarious!
I hope you have a.....FOOOOXXXXYYYY.........holiday!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I think WWE is paying twitter plants to get shit trending, so they can parrot it and annoy us all.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

What the fuck did I just watch


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> That was simply amazing for all the wrong reasons. Is Beth's contract expiring and they're trying to make her looks as ridiculous as possible for funzies?


Didn't Punk say he was single in a recent interview? They started pushing her when he became champ, so maybe if they are broken up the WWE decided to stop.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

common wwe why even bother giving fake bookings for a house show in fucking march.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Alicia Foxx, no! Sit your ass down..you looked so bad out there..Embarrasing


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Add a 6-0 Monday Night Football game that's currently delayed by a power outage to the list of things I'd rather watch than a Divas match


----------



## TheGreatPunk (Oct 27, 2011)

That lasted all of 30 seconds.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

anyone else notice the big ass contusion on the side of beth's face when she rolled out of the ring?

wouldn't be surprised if alicia fox botched her dangerous shitty finisher and knocked her the fuck out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stumbling over a joke. :lmao Oh Tito Jackson.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sheamus squash match incoming, followed by smiling.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You the man Sheamus!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny, they are making out as if Alicia Fox trending is a good thing, but as I read most of the tweets, it's just a bunch of justified bashing. She botched in a 1 minute match, and that promo, SMH.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheamus to brogue kick another jobber into oblivion.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Foxy Holiday, y'all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh another pointless Sheamus match that means nothing, damn can they find something for him to do I mean really.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

why Sheamus? go back to the fucking draft. proves wWE has no stars and they wont get any new stars... if the same ones get the tv time cuz there isn't spot with the stars going on both shows.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jinder Mahal becoming a big star..

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Alicia Fox seems like a character you'd see on a parody wrestling show. I was going to say Wrestlicious, but I think even THEY'RE above this. Do people actually book this and allow her to go out and be on TV? And if so, WHY? Embarrassing.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Alicia seems like a sweet girl...why they would put her out there in front of the wolves of Philadelphia, I don't know....it's gotta be a rib. It has to be.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't still be watching this if Star Wars: The Old Republic wasn't having server maintenance right now.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

This shit again... he's just become Sheamus's personal rag doll at this point...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiger Ali Singh 2011


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Mahal's face after he got the Brogue Kick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jinder Mahal = Poor Man's Tiger Ali Singh. 

Now who is Tiger Ali Singh you ask? My answer: Exactly!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This Raw has been amazing so far. For all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Jinder's gonna get squashed a third time, do they really have nothing planned at all


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh damn with that thing on his head I thought Muhammed Hussan was back


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What is the point of this match? He's just going to lose in like 10 seconds.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WAIT! IS JINDER WEARING.....WHAT I THINK HE'S WEARING???


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Jinder Mahal makes me miss top quality segments like the Khali Kisscam.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

REALLY? They gave him a turban?! :lmao


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Did Jinder Mahal just ay Shucky Ducky


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WWE, stop trying to make Jinder Mahal happen.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Sheamus squash incoming


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Mahal is not so bad at the mic..


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the turban is for more heat


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't get why are they having these smackdown matches on raw tonight. They are not going to have anything left for the smackdown show.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sheamus is laughing at him lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Yea, it's official. It's really official. WWE. DOES. NOT. GIVE. A. FUCK. About the diva's division anymore.
> 
> Everybody who's still hoping for something, just give up. Just go watch Shimmer.


Anymore? They stopped caring a long time ago.

Why did Mahal just start wearing a turban all of a sudden?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

No one gives two shits about Jinder Mahal. Why the fuck are they wasting Sheamus by having him fool around with this assclown.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Wait....is that Muhammad Hassan?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao:

Seriously? A damn turban?

REALLY?
REALLY?
REALLY?
REALLY?
REALLY?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wonder if alicia gets fired. botched the fuck outta beth, definately injured her.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Kane coming out better be worth sitting through all this crap for.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

JohnnyB450 said:


> In before.
> 
> *Cm Punk cuts a promo where Miz and Del Rio interrupt and a tag main event is announced.*
> *Randy Orton beats Wade Barret*
> ...


i was pretty damn close. fuck this predictable company.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I'm gonna watch that segment over and over again. Pinup Strong!!!


*:lmao Well said, Amber.*


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

The Diva's division is just a reflection of the company as a whole. Is the men's division so entertaining? No.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Cole saying he wants Jinder to ride in on an elephant.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just want some direction for Sheamus.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

hOORAY FOR STEREOTYPES, WWE.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

hmm sheamus jinder ...yeah I dont care lol


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Or dudes who aren't virgins. Just maybe.


No, i definitely kept fancying women after i popped the old cherry. Can't speak for anyone else though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CMON FELLA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jinder really does showcase the laziest tendencies of the creative team.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's time to job, Jinder.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jinder Mahal has become Sheamus's personal jobber.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Alicia Fox is trending
also trending
wtf was that
and 
is fucking horrible


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ the Alicia Fox comments

KICK ASS, SHEAMUS!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Remember when heel jobbers were buried in seconds, instead of being in main events of PPV's? Jinder Mahal is refreshing in that way.


Well, until this match. already way too long...


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd call the match for Sheamus, but Alicia fucking Fox beat Beth clean. I do not understand wrestling anymore.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mahal gets featured on Raw but I haven't seen Drew McIntyre since him and Ziggler got demolished by Show. Really WWE?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay so this Wrestlmania

Otunga's bowtie *vs.* McGillicutty's backwards hat *vs.* Mahal's turban

*Match of the century*


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> what in the living f*ck did Beth do to deserve that?


Be female. Simple as.

And :lmao Is Sheamus/Jinder Mahal really a thing? And to think this show started off so well.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Am I supposed to be taking this guy seriously? they are putting him over on commetary yet he lost to Gabriel a few weeks back.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Why is Jinder jobbing?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

pewpewpew said:


> anyone else notice the big ass contusion on the side of beth's face when she rolled out of the ring?
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if alicia fox botched her dangerous shitty finisher and knocked her the fuck out


When she first performed the move on Natalya a few weeks ago, her leg landed on Natalya's head.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jobber Mahal


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice match for the time it lasted.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

What a pointless match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think they quite know what to do with Sheamus.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Since Sheamus has Hornswoggle tagging along, why not bring back Babu for Jinder Mahal...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Man.. I didn't see that win coming... Sheamus just pulled the upset of the century right here ;-)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nut Tree said:


> Why is Jinder jobbing?


Why do they even bother putting him on TV?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mahal is rising to the top. Of the cut list.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

NEEEERRRRRRRRDDDDDDD


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Beaker wins!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Glorified squash


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

INCIDENTAL: I want Sheamus to make that weird mouth vice that he did on Smackdown a part of his moveset. Just grab the guy by his mouth. Lift him up for that Irish Curse backbreaker with it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll say this for Jinder, at least he had a match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Steve. said:


>


EXACTLY.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Surely not another advert break?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god not the wwe network commercial


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope Kane returns again tonight.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok. Here we go, the moment that WWE either make or break this Kane angle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler is impressed with Jinder Mahal? Well he's the only one.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dubstep fuck yeah


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WWE network will fail.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Random but that dubstep music in the WWE Network commercial is awesome.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

they sure picked some irritating music fur thur wwe network ad


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve. said:


>


Damn her hairline goes waaay back


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dubstep on WWE


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Sheamus and Orton are both out of the title picture, it is Wade Barretts time folks!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

omrcdikrvkwrngeiwrweiuhwembgecbmgeircbgewicgbviervcergergerergvnerhgnhboerbocbvjbkhdfvreyhvbaoiuyhvbrdufyhvbadufyhvbaudhvbiaduv

-WWE Network music.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Be female. Simple as.


Its not so much as being a female, its not being a swimsuit model


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Somebody at WWE loves some dubstep


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is everyone having a Foxy Holiday? Jobber Mahal back to back for Sheamus. They have _NOTHING_ for Sheamus, huh?

Why have something for a young, over babyface who has been heavyweight champ twice? Lets give him back to back Jobber Mahal matches.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE Big Brother looks really good


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't think they quite know what to do with Sheamus.


Most likely due to Christian's injury and the lack of main event heels on SD. He'll probably feud with Rhodes next.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a weird music choice


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

if cena kiss's kanes ass i will take a break from wwe until its badass again


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Sheamus and Orton are both out of the title picture, it is Wade Barretts time folks!


Pretty sure they're seting up Big Show vs D Bryan.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Network still dancing around the PPV situation.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

pewpewpew said:


> anyone else notice the big ass contusion on the side of beth's face when she rolled out of the ring?
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if alicia fox botched her dangerous shitty finisher and knocked her the fuck out


I think that's what happened. I really hope that the match wasn't supposed to be this short.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The football game is such a joke. 2nd power outage at Candlestick Park, haha


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This network is gonna be as bad as the XFL.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nut Tree said:


> Why is Jinder jobbing?


I'm confused as to why you find him jobbing confusing


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been in love with that song ever since I heard it.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pls let cena be non-goofy in this next segment


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fucking shitty fucking Raw, I think they're coasting because the main storyline is Kane and they only pay attention to that.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i find it funny that these db and punk fans tell people to shut up because they didnt like the opening segment. lol I thought that shit was corny as hell. Look like three goof balls in the ring in that promo. People are entitled not to like something. i happen to like CM Punk too..


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> EXACTLY.


 Iv'e hated her for a while and never got the point of her, your posts inspired me to do some crappy ms paint pic XD


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Why havne't there been any WWE releases since Chris Masters, DHS and Kozlov? I don't mean Morriosn. I mean a full fledge WWE Future Endeavor cut list. We havn't had one of those in a while. It's always christmas morning whenever I see those list.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Please let it be a Kane segment next.


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone pointed out in the wwe network commercial that the rating "MA" flashes on the screen when the screen reads..."the network the universe demands?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dubstep


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Damn her hairline goes waaay back


:lmao


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

At least that match got Muhammad Hassan trending worldwide.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Rosseta Stone: Ebonics


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

SP103 said:


> WWE Network still dancing around the PPV situation.


WWE Network is the wrestling version of Duke Nukem Forever. It will take forever to come out, and when it does it will be a major disappointment.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually didn't mind this first hour of RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where the fuck is Drew McIntyre? Actually I'd rather him stay on the sidelines and not be involved in this fuckery.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> I'm confused as to why you find him jobbing confusing


What you know about Childish Gambino? LMAO respect sir


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> I'm confused as to why you find him jobbing confusing


Maybe he's questioning Jinder being on Raw period, which is a valid argument.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So is Jinder Mahal the new Tiger Ali Singh?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow! I must text that number and get my wrestling nickname generated!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Good thing they are capitalizing on the power outage with such great things as Alicia Fox squash/punishment matches and Jinder Mahal.
Making lots of new fans tonight.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm about to find my WWE nickname out
I am excited


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

Cole Phelps said:


> if cena kiss's kanes ass i will take a break from wwe until its badass again


you do that! here is hoping for a tombstone!!!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats the point of this rewind. Kane is the reason most people are still watching this crap episode.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> Damn her hairline goes waaay back


She got a five head!
You'll never find bum bum bum a hairline like mine!

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

Paul bear voice: Cena kane is coming!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Must mean Cena is coming!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> WWE Network is the wrestling version of Duke Nukem Forever. It will take forever to come out, and when it does it will be a major disappointment.


Except more people wanted Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ouchy. This reaction for Cena is poooor.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The boos are DELICIOUS. :lmao


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kane please chokeslam cena again please


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't believe im saying this, but boy am i glad to see Cena.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Lot of boo's...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Steve. said:


> Iv'e hated her for a while and never got the point of her, your posts inspired me to do some crappy ms paint pic XD


I am honored.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Cena....theyre not cheering you, stop playing it off like you think they are


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

JOHN CENA!!!!!.............oh wait it's not 10 years ago BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena gets chokeslammed to hell and of course he comes out smiling.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena gets chokeslammed to hell and of course he comes out smiling.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!! Cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow I hear BOOS for Cena. And boos galore.

I've noticed they've booed more than they've cheered.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

smiley cena is here guys! look! look! -__-


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

for the life of me I am still trying to figure out why Cena runs down to the ring every week


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

here he is, the 36 y.o man-boy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena's shirt has a rip in it.. He got it at the Bargin Bin on WWE.com


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Boo this man!
Stop f'n smiling!
This is going to ruin the Kane angle if he doesn't take it serious. :no: F!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

All smiles as usual


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena going to tear his shirt Hogan style? There's a little cut in the collar.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Kane come out but don't talk..pleeeease *Matt Stryker voice*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Santa hates Cena sign :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They probably won't even have Kane appear tonight. They'll have him appear live via satellite.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

shirt too small or he is gonna do a hulk hogan shirt off


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

"Santa Hates Cena"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Santa Hates Cena sign lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whys his shirt ripped...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Top babyface of the company, folks.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Been a while since I saw Cena. Kinda missed him.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Gyaaaaaaaaaaan Ceeeeeeeeeeeena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> The boos are DELICIOUS. :lmao


Yes feed us. They give us power!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> This network is gonna be as bad as the XFL.


The way WWE presents it's wrestling related, non-wrestling products leads me to believe the network will be pretty awesome. Tough Enough, documentary DVD releases etc have been great so I'd expect stuff of a similar calibre on the TV station.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

stop smiling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> here he is, the 36 y.o man-boy


lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well so much for a different Cena. Looks like we get goof ball again.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

rise above you corny SOB


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena got Chokeslammed by the big scary monster.... and comes out smiling. With jokes. And they wonder.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh not this shit again.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena be trolling.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here goes Cena with his stupid crap again. This helped make TLC so good and I enjoyed the first hour of RAW.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Whoa, I swear i've heard that opening from Cena before. De Ja Vu


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena is so calm in these situations. Amazing.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:O

How can you NOT like Cena?!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Cena, you so crazy. Lolz for days, I tell you!" - nobody


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena with some major heat tonight


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's going to come out of the closet.

I knew it. 

Sometimes a pinwheel is a pinwheel, and sometimes it is a cock. It is okay Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. STOP TALKING ABOUT HOW CENA HAS HATERS. FUCKING HELL, VINCE. NOT EVERYONE IS GOING TO LIKE THE TOP FACE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

he's gonna plug the anti-cena shirt :lmao

edit:heh Issac yankem reference


----------



## Th3JUSTN (Dec 15, 2011)

God, Cena is soooo boring....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> She got a five head!
> You'll never find bum bum bum a hairline like mine!
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao Mike Epps FTW! All About The Benjamins FTW! Such an underrated movie


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr. Isac Yankem D.D.S reference for the win


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Please be serious for the sake of the angle Cena...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cena paying attention to the haters?!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If John Cena disappeared until after the Elimination Chamber, I wouldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love John Cena. I don't care what you say. I'm not a fanboy or anything I just think it's great how he reacts to the haters. Did he just mention dentists for Kane?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Did they just boo The Rock?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Chokeslammed Me To Hell!" 

Crowd golf claps. lol.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena making jokes about Kane. UGH.

Why is this crowd so lazy?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Isaac Yankem reference ftw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he's gonna debut his new shirt...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm actually starting to like this Cena that embraces his boos and tends to be a sarcastic goof.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> :O
> 
> How can you NOT like Cena?!


haven't you heard..it's cool to hate


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

obviously not Cena, they have you cutting a promo on Kane.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I give him credit for the Isaac Yankem reference


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah Cena, Kane accidentally chokeslammed you.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

John Cena needs to hang it up flat screen.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane should come out, destroy him, and destroy Mark Henry after


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena doesn't have to turn heel for me because I already consider him one.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

If it was an accident ?
Just call em out for a fight


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

GO FUCK YOURSELF HENRY!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Everything that Cena says is so damn cheesy.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

HALL OF PAIN HIS ASS.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Henry?!? WTF?!? Oh well, give Cena the World's Strongest Slam, Henry!!!


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

ratings just shot up


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheres KANE?????????????????


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena's got mad wrinkles now. Jeez a lou.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...AN ACCIDENT?!?!?! How the hell could that have been an accident?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

People in this live chat actually missed Cena? I know I didn't. 

RATINGS!!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If a CHOKESLAM WAS AN ACCIDENT?!?!?!

How about you grow some goddamned testicles? I am sick of his fuckin' Goody Two Shoes shit. An accidental CHOKESLAM!?


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

A Cena vs Henry feud, god save us!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Mark Henry is the only one selling last night lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena giving Kane a pass for an unprovoked attack.

There's your #1 face folks.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I need a Hall of Pain shirt...NOW


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG it's it's mark henry, he's backkkkkkkkkkkk , without a belt!!!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The WWE Network promos are strangely similar to the style of the Alex O'Keeffe ROH hype vids.

:hmm:


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wtf
is mark henry's music exactly the same as teddy long's?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Henry forgetting his match last night?

Hmm.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Henry can barely walk... and he's trying to start a feud? wtf?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Chant of the night!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lol, I like that Henry has apparently NO problem at all with the fact that he lost the WHC to Show last night and now Bryan has it. I can't.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

this crowd wins


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate chants. lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE CHANT
THIS CROWD IS FULL OF WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Please tell me how Mark didn't bust out laughing from that


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate Chants. Win!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I ask this question every time I see Henry. "Why does Mark Henry always look like he's on the verge of tears?" 

But oh yeah, he's not champ anymore. 

LOL at the crowd "Sexual Chocolate" Chants.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE haha


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

what the fuck were those idiots chanting?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lmao at the Sexual Chocolate chant while Henrys trying to be serious


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Henry = Database error.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sexual chocolate chant FTMFW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Did they just boo The Rock?!


Thats what I thought


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking love Mark Henry.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

sexual chocolate haha


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

See Cena, Mark Henry can do it... you know, actually show emotion and be pissed off about loosing the title. Learn from him Cena, learn.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KANE!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm liking the whole lights off entrance for Kane


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

New titantron.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

About damn time.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Why's the pyro happening before his music starts...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh here we go!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Mae Young gave Mizark a sore groin


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I so appreciate the old music. You have no idea.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Is he gonna come out in that fucking stupid metal thing everytime?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

It's Kane! Finally it's Kane!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like that god awful attire is here to stay


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Could we lose the shitty Predator over-mask please?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena is still involved in the best feud with Kane and he's not even the champ. Thats how he awesome he is


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE should stay in Philly. The crowd is amazing. Take note Carolinas.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did they mean to have the titantron last week? :lmao
Like it much more!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sexual Chocolate chants crashed the server.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

what the hell is wrong with this guy. He Brushes a choke slam from Kane off? He's not taking anything seriously.


Get him off my screen before I go fucking crazy. 
oh and Cena v Henry is BOOOOOOOORING.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

kane to storyline injur henry


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Glen Jacobs was a dentist, and now he's a welder.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Arc Welder mask? Did they change it up a bit?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The thing I hate most about the mask is the glass eye slots. it wouldnt be so bad if they were just hollow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh I hope they keep Mark on television even if he is injured.

And the S&M welder mask is back. Awesome damn wig.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Grey stubble, jet black "hair." Seems legit.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That mask is badass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They've done a good job, looks like Kane's real hair.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Put that Jabroni through a table


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Whip his ass Kane.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow that uppercut looked sick


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

selling by coughing
FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKING STOP THAT


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kane is back in severe heel mode. Awesome.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane...is on Team Bring It


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

to be honest knowing that that hair is a wig kinda makes it hard to take the mask seriously


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is this crowd so bad?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL @ the girl who yelled "JOOHHNNNN".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Paralyzer?!?! Did Kane steal Kurrgan's finisher?!?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao That little girl.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lmao, cena wore a pre-cut tshirt for that?


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just 1 woman in the crowd chanting "STOP"


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuck that looks painful


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

So that's why his shirt was ripped...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kane does not approve of rising above hate


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

And there's where the already ripped shirt comes into play.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MANDIBLE CLAW!!!!!

Yeah, what now with your fuckin' Isaac Yankem joke? Huh bitch?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and that is why he had his shirt ripped

lame


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wtf was that about


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Was that the Iron Claw?!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Cena is back up.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Kane's a true heartbreaker!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Kane knocks Cena out and then rips off his shirt. Guess Kane doesn't want to rise above hate.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ohh no Kane's undressing him, it's Katie Vick all over again :/


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy crap!
choking him out with blood coming out.

Guess we know why his shirt was ripped.

I f'n love that mask!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so that's why cena's shirt was a lil ripped before, it was rigged to make extra sure of a rip lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Kane FTW!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kane wants a free tee shirt

of course


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Cena's shirt got torn off! I sort of called it!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kane is so fucking badass again. I love it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at Cena's "frightened" look.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I think this Kane thing is gonna be metaphorical for Cena's heel turn.

Like, something coming to haunt him. He just ripped off his 'Rise above shirt'. Just sayin'


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I get why he's attacking Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you see guys see the BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD?


ATTITUDE ERA ATTITUDE ERA ATTITUDE ERA


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kane choked&destroyed a b**ch..Over a shirt with a positive message!?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane needs new attire.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone else catch the blood coming from Cena's mouth after he released that choke?? Nice...


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

He should have set the shirt on fire.....or just set Cena on fire.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane is grateful to Henry for making him unleash his inner monster.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

So Kane attempted to smother a man on live tv?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Like the new mask, but I'm not a fan of the new tights.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena will beat Kane before his showdown with Rock. This would be a good way to build him up for the big occasion


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane's going to burn the Cena shirt, Slaughter on Hogan style.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Kane took Cena's shirt because he thought it read "Rise Above Kate"...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats the deal with this philly crowd?


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

this is the only good thing so far about raw: kane and mark henry


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Man, I've missed this Kane. Chocked that bitch out!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Did you see guys see the BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD?
> 
> 
> ATTITUDE ERA ATTITUDE ERA ATTITUDE ERA


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Index said:


> So Kane attempted to smother a man on live tv?


And Cena no-sold it again.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Kane took Cena's shirt, it looked like it was his objective. What does the shirt have to do with all of this, that's what I want to know? Shit is getting interesting


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The crowd has been abysmal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Kane took Cena's shirt because he thought it read "Rise Above Kate"...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Rezze said:


> He should have set the shirt on fire.....or just set Cena on fire.


Or electrocuted his testicles.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KICK HIS FUCKIN' ASS!*


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

ROSA.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Whats the deal with this philly crowd?


I don't know. It sucks.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cena sat up at the end the stupid ......


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Somebody needs to make a "Cena never changes facial expressions" gif.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ay dios mio, Rosa.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh great, Primico and Rosa are here. Dos! Dos!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*SPOILER FOR NEXT MONDAY*


Punk vs. Del Rio WWE Title in a steel cage.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Rosa looking hot as always


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd let Rosa Mendes grow hairy nipples and then I'd lick 'em. mmmm Rosa.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

IS this new tag team action? Wow, fucking a awesome.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The crowd has been abysmal.


Today's show has been abysmal. (pending the 6-man tag team main event)


----------



## Federation Bhoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Wondered why Cenas shirt was half ripped at the top, also how hot is Rosa


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Usos! :mark:


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

SmackRaw fpalm


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

rosa has snake hips, i like


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

all I hear is AH LAHALAHALHAA MUAH ALAALAL COO LAA


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Kane again now that he has the mask and old music. Also, the Usos dance makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God! A Tag Team match that DOESN'T include the Champions!? On Raw?!?! I'm shocked! 

Samoa Joe's fire dancers joined the WWE & became a tag team? Huh.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Keep dancing Rosa.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane is here to turn Cena heel you see what he did to the shirt


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

One of the Usos is getting a little pudgey


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

The Usos on Raw? Are the WWE finally caring about their tag team division ? 

AND ROSA IS FUCKING HOT TONIGHT!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Usos and epico and primo on raw?? GET FUCKING DREW MAC ON RAW FFS.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

The Ussssoooooosssss!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cool entrance.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Head Shrinkers!!

by the way, Cena went pretty strong into that announcer table. Gotta hand it to him on that one.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Can we get the Cliff Notes version of the coconut ***** savagery? this entrance is nigh never-ending. Shorten this shit up. It is at 10 minutes and it needs to be at 2.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck yes, good to see some proper tag teams again!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"It provides intimidation."

Who says that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, two actual tag teams wrestling? What show am I watching?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

whats with all this smackdown bullshit on raw


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Whats the deal with this philly crowd?


They're all hung over from partying after the Eagles actually won a games yesterday.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I love Usos' entrance


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Kane just fucked shit up!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That is an impressive entracne for that tag team. Wish we could see them far more. Hopefully this is the start.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, is this actual Tag Team Action?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the Uso's. Perhaps because they remind me of their father.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Always reminds me of The Headshrinkers.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

am i the only one who thinks "Headshrinkers" when they see the Usos?


----------



## TrueBarrettFan (Nov 26, 2011)

awesome raw i really enjoyed


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

When was the last time there was a tag team match, not featuring the champions, with two real tag teams, on Raw?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is this Supershow or Superstars?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shouldn't have made the dentist joke, Cena.
Then maybe he wouldn't have came out and choked you out.
Now you're bleeding from the mouth and might have to see a dentist. 

It's going to be very symbolic, this whole Kane thing.
Too bad Cena can't just be serious....


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, two actual tag teams wrestling? What show am I watching?


TNA repeat from a year ago


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would suck a fart from Rosa Mendes' ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wasn't Hunico supposed to be joined with them or did I misread that?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

love seeing some real tag teams again


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosa Mendez is cold...keep talking Rosa...woo lawd...I need a minute *Wipes off sweat*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Me gusta!

Rosa's horrible Spanish is in my fave 5.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosa is just hot now im glad im actually watching


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The only thing sloppier than Rosa's wrestling is her Spanish. "TE GUSTA! TE GUSTA" PERFECTO! PERFECTO!" :lmao

But holy crap, tag team wrestling on Raw? Crazy!


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rezze said:


> He should have set the shirt on fire.....or just set Cena on fire.


I'll bet Cena wouldn't sell for the fire either.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> TNA repeat from a year ago


Well Epico & Primo are like Mexican America without Rosita & roids.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

TrueBarrettFan said:


> awesome raw i really enjoyed


hey bro...nice sig, catch you on the other side of the ban stick.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Forget this match just show Rosa


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny as hell Kame comes on, sittin at the computer, and say to myself "there go the forums" [refresh] "database error" can't wait to see how long the dbase fries on jan 2nd.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why are the Usos fat now?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, what a botch from Primo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not a bad match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Backstabber?! 

That looked more like a Back-Zagger to me.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Epico just do a zig zag?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit epico looks just like my uncle


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice lil match

crowd showed no love though -__-


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good little match.. I think both teams can be huge if they build that division well.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I love that move so much. Epico's is much better than Carlito's ever was.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sick of King being a pervert now. He's like that annoying friend that nobody actually likes. Like Howard from BBT or Jay from the Inbetweeners. Also, anybody think Rikishi will return with all these references to him? Maybe dance with the Usos?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those kneepads at the meetings are working. Rosa is a gem.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol king said carlito.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fun little Tag Match. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ummm.....Carlito?!?!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] superkick sell


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

what a superkick....good lord


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Rosa can dance all Raw and make me a happy wrestling fan


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

I really hate the Anti-Cenas.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Epico & Primo are like Mexican America without Rosita & roids.


they are peurto rican :no:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait, I lied. Her night walker dance moves are even sloppier.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Would suck a fart from Rosa Mendes' ass.


You sure you wanna put your mouth near a hispanic chick's ass?


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL Carlito


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

If I didn't know better, I'd almost think they were working on making tag team wrestling legitimate again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Santino as a Fortune Teller...fuck you!

You know what, I'll say this. If Jericho does return via the It Begins vignettes, he's going to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why are the Usos fat now?


like father, like son(s)


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

VRsick said:


> lol king said carlito.


lol, I thought I was just hearing things but I guess he did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Santino main eventing Wrestlemania? I'm interested...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so when we gonna get a promo from kane?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, I understand the Alicia/Beth stuff now.

WWE only has a certain amount of fucks to give about the tag team and Divas divisions, so now that they're giving a few extra fucks about tag teams, they must not give any fucks at all about the Divas. 

:lmao @ Cody calling Josh "Joshua".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody Rhodes. The guy who can't keep his tongue behind his teeth.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is awesome. This time next year, though, he needs to either be WHC or a face.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cody's mic skills have improved a lot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Wait, I lied. Her night walker dance moves are even sloppier.


:lmao


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

They are not going to have anything left for Smackdown! They are doing it on Raw tonight!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why are the Usos fat now?


They're Samoan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not funny Santino.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Intercontinental belt is a thing of fucking beauty.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

other than bringing back the old IC title, Rhodes' title reign hasn't been noteworthy in the least.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Should have been an actual cobra, like Savage.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Did he just call him Kobe?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Santino :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cody wanted to laugh :lmao


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg another squash match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beware COBY! Haha


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cody rhodes corpsing ? SEND FOR THE MAN !


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't care what you lot say but I truley love Santino, he's a hell of an entertainer.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I remember when Santino was actually kind of funny back in 2008.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay that was funny. lol


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Santino = brilliance


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... Santino makes me laugh. He is the type of comedy I like wrestling to have.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That would have been funny if he hadn't done that bit a billion other times.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay....THAT was pretty funny moment with Santino and Cody.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I liked the Sexual Chocolate chant, so Philly isn't THAT bad. Smart fans at least, but they could be louder, yeah. 

That tag match was pretty decent actually, no props for that?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

What would happen to the IWC if Santino actually won the Rumble? Haha, Punk said "change" is coming right? HAHA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Ahh, I understand the Alicia/Beth stuff now.
> 
> WWE only has a certain amount of fucks to give about the tag team and Divas divisions, so now that they're giving a few extra fucks about tag teams, they must not give any fucks at all about the Divas.
> 
> :lmao @ Cody calling Josh "Joshua".


AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!
NOW it makes sense! 
Thank you!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cobra's more entertaining than a viper anyday...
See what I did there!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn Raw is just stupid. Only good thing was Cena/Henry/Kane segment


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

1. that was pretty funny
2. rosa mendes is smokin


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Santino vs. Cody? I smell another squash


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Cody Rhodes. The guy who can't keep his tongue behind his teeth.


I thought that was Jack Swagger...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

starvin90 said:


> Cody rhodes corpsing ? SEND FOR THE MAN !


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody win = Pointless squash match
Santino win = IC Champion shouldn't be losing matches

Can't win with the IWC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> What would happen to the IWC if Santino actually won the Rumble? Haha, Punk said "change" is coming right? HAHA


Last year, when he was in the final two at the Rumble, people legit wanted him to win and thought he could be a main eventer.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Power_T said:


> Cody Rhodes is awesome. This time next year, though, he needs to either be WHC or a face.


WHC? Sure. Face? No way. He's gold as a heel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There is no way in Holy Hell free shows like Family Guy, The Simpsons, & Survivor got less viewers than a wrestling PPV, TLC. No way.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Santino's hustle to the ring gets me every time. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fucking walk is already legend.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i'm a grown ass man and i love santino
dude kills me


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i know he's had this gimmick for a while, but why does the WWE insist on making a joke out of santino instead of developing him?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Squash incoming


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

what was that song playing during the "did you know"?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok that joke was funny.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Okay....THAT was pretty funny moment with Santino and Cody.


I think Cody almost legit laughed. 

Speaking of funny, anyone not see Batista's latest tweets about his thoughts on DB? I honestly can't disagree with him, and I'm glad he wrecked a bunch of people.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Santino to win..and put snakeskin on the belt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody, kill this foo!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Santino has to be the most annoying guy in WWE right now. Even Hornswoggle is better.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Santino out to job again.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Rhodes entrance music sucks.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

is it weird that i believed cody rhodes couldn't beat me in a fight without knee-pads, but i think he could take me now he's wearing them?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Why did Kane rip Cena's shirt off?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> what was that song playing during the "did you know"?


Kasabian's "Days Are Forgotten"


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> There is no way in Holy Hell free shows like Family Guy, The Simpsons, & Survivor got less viewers than a wrestling PPV, TLC. No way.


It said less socially active, not viewers. But even that's probably because FG and Simpsons (idk about survivor) didn't air last night. They always do that with this socially active stat, say they beat shows which were taking a break for a week and pass it off as some accomplishment.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> i know he's had this gimmick for a while, but why does the WWE insist on making a joke out of santino instead of developing him?


Not everyone can be a main eventer. He's entertaining, but he shouldn't move up at all. He's better where he is on the card.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I thought that was Jack Swagger...


Donth Taketh Ththe Pith outh oth a medicalth thondition brotherth


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

santino has a job 2 do


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That was...ummmm........different.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LVblizzard said:


> Santino has to be the most annoying guy in WWE right now. Even Hornswoggle is better.


I wish they'd both be future endeavored, to be honest.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love the smiling straight to an angry face.
Cracks me up constantly!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man, didn't even have to use CrossRhodes or Beautiful Disaster on Santino.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have to wonder if they are slow turning Santino too... they keep having him job with the comedy and talk about the main event at mania... it just seems that they might be leading to him snapping eventually.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

No itbegins Promo?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Off topic for a moment but if you saw the Denver/New England Game yesterday the Denver coach legit did the trombone like Santino when a penalty was called on the Patriots. 

Someone needs to .gif it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

3 squash matches, woah oh.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I might go to RAW next Monday but the seats are like nosebleed. Should I go? I've never been to a WWE event.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

No Booker?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Greatest nation in the world? Pff, I'll give ya top 25, not the greatest though.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Kane is gonna burn his shirt.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

propafuckingganda


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

greatest nation in the world? Then i don't want to visit the rest of the world :lmao


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck Nickleback


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

FOZZY


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought it was *World* Wrestling Entertainment...sigh..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That's what Nickelback looks like nowadays? Lol.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it just me or has none of the matches lasted longer than 3 minutes tonight?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

My ears! They burn!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, why does WWE insist on making me listen to Nickelback? Why do they hate me? Is this a race thing?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit, lucky man just sneaked in a cheeky kiss on Eve.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Inb4people complain about 5 minutes of troops time.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

This segment is gay!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

what about the Nation of Violence


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

American crazypatriotism scares the hell outta me. "The greatest country in the world." Yikes.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Horrible Raw, so far


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

The hell happened to Nickelback?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

GET NICKELBACK OFF MY FUCKING SCREEN


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

We had to fucking show Nickelback, didn't we?

The production workers are such trolls.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Greatest nation in the world. I mean who else would bomb all those countries full of poor, brown people?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Greatest nation in the world? Pff, I'll give ya top 25, not the greatest though.


Still have more money than potato land though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I think I might go to RAW next Monday but the seats are like nosebleed. Should I go? I've never been to a WWE event.


If you haven't go. They are fun and being there does make it better usually regardless.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Man, didn't even have to use CrossRhodes or Beautiful Disaster on Santino.


tribute to HARDCORE HOLLY


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd rather listen to Alicia Fox again than fucking Nickelback.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh Nickelback


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Ugh, why does WWE insist on making me listen to Nickelback? Why do they hate me? Is this a race thing?


Nah, WWE inflicts the horror of Nickelback regardless of race, gender, or religion.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish a nuke would hit nickleback and id be done with them.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

STOP THE PAIN


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Still have more money than potato land though.


Wouldn't be hard...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

THANK GOD IT'S OVER! Nickleback on RAW all of a sudden gives RAW an F from me. fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Inb4people complain about 5 minutes of troops time.


I have no problem with any of the Tribute to the Troops stuff. I have a problem with Nickelback assaulting my ears and eyes.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Not everyone can be a main eventer. He's entertaining, but he shouldn't move up at all. He's better where he is on the card.


you know you can develop talent without making them a Main Event talent right? He's a glorified jobber, and it's fucking frustrating to see them waste time with his matches.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nickelback is so gay


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember guys, Cena loves the troops. SO HOW COULD YOU NOT LIKE HIM? ISN'T HE JUST SO FUCKING LIKEABLE? YOU MUST LIKE HIM.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Well, that was great...."
King with just classic commentary right dere!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> I'd rather listen to Alicia Fox again than fucking Nickelback.


true dat


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

wtf was the reasoning behind replayed TTTT? like family guy with their conway twitty joke.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So no "It Begins" video tonight then?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> THANK GOD IT'S OVER! Nickleback on RAW all of a sudden gives RAW an F from me. fpalm


Nickleback don't effect the product, I don't understand why people bitch about them so much. The Raw theme song doesn't change how the company runs.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Wouldn't be hard...


Takes an effort considering the debt they're in though!:shocked:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> So no "It Begins" video tonight then?


Already gone.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

nickleback is great can people on hear not hear
Photograph
RockStar
Far Away
to name a few

Go listen to JayZ or something then if you want to hear crap


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

And I'm still waiting for the Mid Card Mafia to appear. They deserve a push.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It's only fitting that the greatest band in the world pay tribute to the greatest nation in the world

8*D


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody knows if the itbegins came up because I been watching Raw the whole time lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Brodus Clay next week?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I am the only one looking forward to this 6-man tag team match tonight?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Still have more money than potato land though.


And has more debt as well


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

snuggiedawg said:


> nickleback is great can people on hear not hear
> Photograph
> RockStar
> Far Away
> ...


You can't be serious...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So a Canadian rock band that everyone hates for your American patriotism segment.

Mmmmk.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> nickleback is great can people on hear not hear
> Photograph
> RockStar
> Far Away
> ...


No. Just no.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Anybody knows if the itbegins came up because I been watching Raw the whole time lol


http://www.youtube.com/prophetless2012


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like RAW tonight. Ssve the crowd.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> And I'm still waiting for the Mid Card Mafia to appear. They deserve a push.


Unfortunately, you're going to have to wait for a while.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Takes an effort considering the debt they're in though!:shocked:


We've got it under control.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that nickleback song was not bad
And everyone marks to the you remind me song.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I usually like Raw and SD! but damn, I went into this with zero expectations and still feel like time was wasted.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it will come when Cm punk and them win tonight


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Aren't Nickelback Canadian?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

snuggiedawg said:


> nickleback is great can people on hear not hear
> Photograph
> RockStar
> Far Away
> ...


Songs like those are the reason why people hate Nickelback.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Just to clarify, Nickelback are from Canada, not the US. Blame that shit on them. :side:


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> We've got it under control.


 Der is more to oireland dan dis


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

sjfc said:


> It's only fitting that the greatest band in the world pay tribute to the greatest nation in the world
> 
> 8*D


I love a canadian band paying tribute to american troops


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If Santa brings me "Inside Out" and "The Reunion", I'm done believing.....done!
You hear that SANTA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are The Bellas going to feud? Oh dear please, lets have that!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ, they're unreal.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Johnny Ace fuckin' the hoes.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

lmao. Big pimpin'


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

If Beth is gonna keep jobbing, I say Bella Twins for Undefined Diva's Champion!

I love these malnurtured bitches.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Johnny Ace gets all the ladies fact


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What a lucky man Ace is.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

bellas = ratings


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god WWE hasn't gone 3D yet or Johnny Ace's boner in this segment would poke your eye out.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Bdllas. voices are almost as irritating as Alicia's.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG his face! :lmao

Ace is the greatest man alive.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> nickleback is great can people on hear not hear
> Photograph
> RockStar
> Far Away
> ...


well hello there chad kroeger


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

That was a PG rated version of how the Bella's manage to stay hired.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Funkman Pimpin'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah they are not hiding the Bella/Pussy Monster Sr relationship.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

STOP MAKING THOSE NOISES. MY EARS!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

HOT TUB


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for blowing out my speakers Vickie.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Hornswoggle.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Der is more to oireland dan dis


Post reported for racism.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero should be arrested for genocide. 

Eardrums all over the world just died.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg what is wrong with Raw tonight


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOW ELF ESTEEM! HAHAHAHA


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hornswoggle and Vickie- my two favorite people.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> You can't be serious...


I'm dead serious


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

A FUCKING MIDGET. ISN'T THAT JUST FUCKING HILARIOUS? IT'S A FUCKING MIDGET, GUYS. WHY AREN'T YOU LAUGHING?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Low elf esteem? Fuck you, WWE.

Terrible RAW


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

#LowElfEsteem trending worldwide.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Johnny Ace fuckin' the hoes.


Thats how they got their jobs after all


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the ratings is going down, a 1 or 5 min matches its really a disappointed show so far but yeah im still gonna watch it either way.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

otunga saved that segment


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Low elf esteem ?? REALLY Lawler. Really


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Post reported for racism.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Must you guys point out that Nickelback is a Canadian band? Bieber is more than enough shame.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Big O!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZACKS DAD! MARKING OUT!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Zack's dad would get it. No shame.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did they really just shoehorn Cena into that???


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Zack's Dad needs to be Zack's manager. SIGN HIM WWE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Show without a beanie? thank fuck.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Low Elf Esteem, that was actually kinda funny


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They managed to give props to John Cena in a Zack Ryder package. Stay classy WWE!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

One cool pops!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Twenty minutes until Big Show's Heel Turn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. Show is an overgrown Daniel Bryan with the constant corpsing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well when he puts it like that makes Daniel Bryan sound like a dick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Show should've kept it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And now Deep Thinking, with The Big Show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Show there's no crying in wrestling


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

they even berried jomo's one and only biggest mark? 

oh john!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Poor Show, putting the future over even in his one moment in the spot light.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait so big show's playing the babyface role


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan/Show with Bryan going over will do wonders for him


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Wight quality mic work here


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Show heel turn soon, leading to Show/Bryan at WM.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Big Show deserves ONE MORE MATCH for the world heavyweight championship


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a knucklehead.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan heel turn in 3..2...1....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Where's Nattie and Beth to give Show a tissue?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Must you guys point out that Nickelback is a Canadian band? Bieber is more than enough shame.


what about Celine Dion?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

big show is going to kill Bryan :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shows gonna cry


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the hell is Big Show crying


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET ANGRY!!!!*


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

man, giant's should never be faces
how am i supposed to feel sympathetic for this monster


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol show turning heel


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Big show heel turn I can see it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Josh provoking Show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

QUIT INSTIGATING JOSH


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Josh just put his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

nvm


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

EAT HIM!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Josh Matthews telling it like it is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad Big Show is... sad.

And he's going to kill Daniel on SD.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

lmao Josh Mathews is priceless


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Leave him alone, Josh.

You cunt.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Where's Nattie and Beth to give Show a tissue?


They're too busy wiping up their own tears.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Joshua ain't scared of yo punk ass Big Show!:lmao


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn Josh why you instigating.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Show to interfere in the tag match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Pussy.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Heel Big Show is coming...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh the irony, isn't it Big Show?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Bricks.

Josh just shat them.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bit early for this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> Show heel turn soon, leading to Show/Bryan at WM.


Lol if you think Bryan's reign will last that long. It's unfortunate but he'll lose it at the Rumble if not sooner.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"*He gon' cry in the car.*"

Big Show about to heel it up and honestly he's completely justified in doing so.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Random off topic question - What's happened to Natalya? Hasn't been with Beth for the last couple of matches.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

jm99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/prophetless2012


"Do you understand (what I am saying to you, right now)?"

C'mon. If it's not Jericho I'm gonna flip the fuck out.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lets all bow down to ziggler


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show is going to put the meaning of destroy to a whole new level when gets his hands on Daniel Bryan 

That Right there is a bottle waiting to pop


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Main event time folks! I can't wait!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Show heel turn soon, leading to Show/Bryan at WM.


I hope this happens.

Calling a Big Show interference in the tag match, destroying Daniel Bryan and costing him the match.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I see this tag match being ended with all 3 champions celebrating


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> They're too busy wiping up their own tears.


Sadly yes


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph soon with black hair?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Lol if you think Bryan's reign will last that long. It's unfortunate but he'll lose it at the Rumble if not sooner.


What are the odds on Smackdown! tomorrow?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

nba2k10 said:


> Omg what is wrong with Raw tonight


Not much for me,I'm enjoying it!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ziggler looked so naked without that US title.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i hope ricardo is ok


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

why the fuck is big show mad? he already won the title


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

sweet ride


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Alberto without RR is boring!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

is it just me or are all the heel's extra pissed


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

World's Largest Pussy, even I could kick Josh Matthews' ass jk
I'll just stay behind my computer!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Every time Del Rio comes out the car gets more expensive. Now its an over 300K vehicle.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Spyryt said:


> Random off topic question - What's happened to Natalya? Hasn't been with Beth for the last couple of matches.


I wouldn't go out there with Beth either.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It Begins!

If this is Undertaker I will be disappointed.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well there it is


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

HGF said:


> Ziggler looked so naked without that US title.


He looks naked even when has it on. LOL


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat leaf


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i hope that nerd d.b gets hurt by big show


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitch was like, "Fuck yo notebook."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio's entrance interrupted for the It Begins promo is accepted!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Show vs. Bryan at WM...not for the WHC


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dolph needs new boots for Xmas, unless they are his lucky boots?
and yea saw it last night, not a fan of the blue trunks dolph, silver/black is ur kind of digs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't understand and I don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

These promos are moving more and more up the card. Pretty soon they'll be the main event.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Shit its Jericho. that bass line, id know it any where


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why couldn't Teddy Long had booked the tag team match tonight?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ah that itbegins shit.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Everyone has been saying Chris Jericho, but it may be Undertaker and Michelle McCool. It explains the girl in the video


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

There was not any kind o big hint. But i'm going to pissed if its Jericho. Predictable much


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck. I thought the promo would make things clearer this week, it's just gotten me more confused.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is the girl supposed to be Punk stealing Jericho's ideas or Michelle McCool?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Prophetless...Hmm...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That Big Show promo was really really good.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

With all due respect to Jericho, honestly, he's way better off just doing a surprise return.

And I'm at that point where I don't give a crap about Jericho that much.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Prophetless? Save_Us_Y2J


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ffs i've missed the it begins reveal


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Something I Don't Understand :

Why was Bryan cashing in on Mark Henry reversed but Bryan cashing in on Big Show not reversed? Big Show never stood up.

Also :

Why is Daniel Bryan going to be the face in this feud?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Borias said:


> Bitch was like, "Fuck yo notebook."


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Composition book = Chris Jericho.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What was the point of the notebook?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Someones comment on the Youtube video was.

'I have no fucking idea what's going on in these videos so it MUST be Jericho!'.

Made me lol


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jesus christ. Lol its not Jericho. omg


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> What the fuck. I thought the promo would make things clearer this week, it's just gotten me more confused.




"Do you understand (what I am saying to you, right now)?"

C'mon. If it's not Jericho I'm gonna flip the fuck out.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It Begins!
> 
> If this is Undertaker I will be disappointed.


prepare to be disappointed


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope its not Jericho. The reactions. OMG.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I need my prophet I am nothing without him! Do you understand what am I saying to you right now?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> Something I Don't Understand :
> 
> Why was Bryan cashing in on Mark Henry reversed but Bryan cashing in on Big Show not reversed? Big Show never stood up.
> 
> ...


1. Kayfabewise, Henry wasn't cleared to wrestle. It had nothing to do with standing up.

2. I have no idea. I want him to heel it up.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the it begins promo's are for the Mid Card Mafia.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

perro said:


> is it just me or are all the heel's extra pissed


I've noticed that too...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Composition book = Chris Jericho.


BY GAWD..YOU CRACKED THE CODE


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sigh


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This video could explain that Jericho has said no. It will be Taker and McCool.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The girl sitting the boy in the corner is probably symbolic, just sayin.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

listen to that pop...


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Its undertaker, He is going to come out with his walker, declare a match with some random guy get his win at Wrestlemania and be gone for the rest of the year again. Just before he collects his fat ass check from McMahon.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder coming through the crowd! Yeah!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Borias said:


> Bitch was like, "Fuck yo notebook."


Is it weird that I read that in Shane Helm's voice?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Amazing pop for Zack Ryder! Holy shit!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder's music is REALLY HORRIBLE and does zero to pump a crowd.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

With the dude standing in the corner in the promos, maybe it's the mother fucking Blair Witch that's coming.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Well... He is an Edgehead.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, this is pretty cool.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, this entrance idea is awesome.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Sandman entrance!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> The girl sitting the boy in the corner is probably symbolic, just sayin.


IT'S THE BLAIR WITCH COMING TO SAVE THE DIVA'S DIVISION.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king cant go 20 seconds without botching a line...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So McCool's will play the role of Paul Bearer


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why are these guys pulling a Sandman? ECW homage?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler's new attire makes him look like a main eventer


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just tuning in.

Ryder and Dryan get some sweet Conway Pops.

Has the crowd sucked all night?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

These guys are coming through the crowd! The Punk/Bryan/Ryder era is so awesome!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is the crowd dead or is it just me .....and change bryans theme please


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bryan seemed to be struggling with the barricade there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DDP should sue these guys for Gimmick Infringement!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk should just have the crowd lift him up and carry him to the ring


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You know Punk is hating the crowd interaction with a passion. :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving this!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

The ramp is too main stream for these Indy guys.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jan 2 2012 Raw is in Memphis TN-I don't know if there's anything to take out of that.. But let's look at the past--cryptic videos equal Jericho or Undertaker...All reports point to Jericho not re-signing..


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I like this.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> 1. Kayfabewise, Henry wasn't cleared to wrestle. It had nothing to do with standing up.
> 
> 2. I have no idea. I want him to heel it up.


Isn't the rule that the Champion has to stand up before the match can start?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Bryan Ryder and Punk = Sandman lol


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

pretty dead Philly crowd tonight...I'm mildly disappointed in them. For a smark city theyve been pretty lifeless


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> You know Punk is hating the crowd interaction with a passion. :lmao


Was just going to say that. :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Why the fuck are people saying that the girl in the videos are representing Michelle McCool being with Taker???

Are you people serious? Fucking face palm x1000.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> The ramp is too main stream for these Indy guys.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh shit Cole is saying some crazy shit there


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Cole is awesome


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Vince is feeding lines to cole to bury their champs?

GTFO


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got it! It's Bob and Molly Holly!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

How the hell is Daniel Bryan the face in all of this? He has been booked as a spineless backstabbing hypocrite. It's unbelievable.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

King does absolutely NOTHING for the faces.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cherish this moment Bryan, you'll never have another one like this ever again!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought Punk was supposed to be an anti-hero.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If they were gonna try to pay homage to ECW, I wish they would have came out with a shopping cart full of random ass weapons like New Jack


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

during their entrances and when they were waiting in the ring, out of the three heels , miz was the only one carrying him self like a main eventer, just sayin


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice match so far!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Trumpet Thief said:


> How the hell is Daniel Bryan the face in all of this? He has been booked as a spineless backstabbing hypocrite. It's unbelievable.


THANK YOU.

I've said this since last night.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was fun, but did Bryan just mega-botch


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

At first I thought botch then I saw ryder nice


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is so much fun.


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

ummm when was Zack Ryder in the indys?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love these 3


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it me or is the ring smaller than usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God I can't wait to close 15-30 threads when these guys lose their titles and people begin to bitch. Be prepared people. It will happen soon with 2 of the 3.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wtf with these commercials


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice fakeout from Bryan :lmao at everyone gonna say it was a botch


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The heels win.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Why the fuck are people saying that the girl in the videos are representing Michelle McCool being with Taker???
> 
> Are you people serious? Fucking face palm x1000.


Lmao This.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is awesome. I am loving every moment of this.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

rigid rules for faces are gone. it's not that spineless to follow the rules and cash in on a title legally. cm punk is as beloved as it gets currently, and he went this MITB route as well once


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?

Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> Isn't the rule that the Champion has to stand up before the match can start?


It wasn't until recently that I've been seeing people mention that rule, so I'm not sure. Maybe it's no longer the case.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Wanted to see more of Kane!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

January 2nd, 2012 = The Rise of the Mid Card Mafia. I am 100% sure of this.


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope Big Show WMDs all of them


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> How the hell is Daniel Bryan the face in all of this? He has been booked as a spineless backstabbing hypocrite. It's unbelievable.


The same way Christian was screwed out of the WHC multiple times and was booked as the heel.

WWE logic.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

No but really this crowd is pretty bad even by today's standards.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

You can tell these three are really enjoying themselves out there.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Zee Jay said:


> Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?
> 
> Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


they aren't booing they are "*Woo*ing"


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Amber B said:


> God I can't wait to close 15-30 threads when these guys lose their titles and people begin to bitch. Be prepared people. It will happen soon with 2 of the 3.


Probably not as many as "___ needs to go away" or "I can't wait til ___ drops his title"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Zee Jay said:


> Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?
> 
> Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


those ain't boos they're woos!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> God I can't wait to close 15-30 threads when these guys lose their titles and people begin to bitch. Be prepared people. It will happen soon with 2 of the 3.


You are such a grumpy old lady. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this a bad crowd because people aren't cheering loudly for the internet faves? The crowd has been fine.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Zee Jay said:


> Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?
> 
> Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


fpalm

I hope you are trolling. 

They are saying "Woo Woo Woo"


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Solid main event, good going so far!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> God I can't wait to close 15-30 threads when these guys lose their titles and people begin to bitch. Be prepared people. It will happen soon with 2 of the 3.


I just want Daniel to keep it the rest of the week and not lose it on Tuesday like Christian. Yay low standards.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The crowd during PPV's have been hot for the last few months, I wouldn't mind Raw crowds being poor if it means we get epic PPV crowd tbf.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Trumpet Thief said:


> How the hell is Daniel Bryan the face in all of this? He has been booked as a spineless backstabbing hypocrite. It's unbelievable.


He did the same thing just about everyone who came before him did.


----------



## CM7 (Dec 3, 2011)

Zee Jay said:


> Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?
> 
> Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


The 'BOO'S' are clearly 'WOO, WOO, WOO'S'


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Zee Jay said:


> Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?
> 
> Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


They were saying wooo not booo


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Loving this match so far


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm liking this. Only one Cena segment. The 9:00 one. I am enjoying this. Sadly I know RAW won't always be like this but I am enjoying it.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Zee Jay said:


> Anybody else hearing the boos that Zack's getting?
> 
> Philadelphia is still stinging from when Zack retired Tommy Dreamer or what? Bhahahaha


Not boos... woo woo woos


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did that just say the Miz on Psych? I'm watching that episode not that I miss an epsiode anyway of course


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> No but really this crowd is pretty bad even by today's standards.




Chicago next week should sort it!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

What's going to happen at the end of this match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> No but really this crowd is pretty bad even by today's standards.


That's because this show has sucked with the exception of the opening segment.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This crowd is no wheres near as bad as last week Slammy's crowd.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

octagon888 said:


> rigid rules for faces are gone. it's not that spineless to follow the rules and cash in on a title legally. cm punk is as beloved as it gets currently, and he went this MITB route as well once


'Once' being the keyword. He was a huge heel when he did that. He is forgiven years later because the guy he cashed in on is gone, and that he was being 'reasonsble' about Del Rio cashing in on him. On top of that, Punk was the ultimate anti-hero at the time, going against the biggest heel in the industry, arguably (John Cena).

Compared to Bryan, a guy who has been fluctuating between being on pay per views, to being absolutely invisible, and losing to Del Rio, Rhodes, and Henry in a very short span, and on top of that, cashing in on a FACE that helped him out for many months, and even more importantly, a FACE that had earned a title shot. I don't understand how the comparison stands, honestly.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wow ziggler is such a generic heel he has it on his tights fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Does anyone else think Del Rio works extremely stiff? Or at least it looks that way


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dumb and Dumber, huh? Way to stay current, Cole. Come on, I expect the outdated references from King.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

End of the show Show comes out and attacks..


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> It wasn't until recently that I've been seeing people mention that rule, so I'm not sure. Maybe it's no longer the case.


The rules existed since the very first MITB cash in.
but at SummerSlam ADR hit Punk with a kick when Punk was on one knee so for now i guess the rule is gone.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..cole take it easy


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Chicago next week should sort it!


Chi town next week? Oh man. Epicness.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

crowd has been pretty good tonight, during the opening segment and Cena/Kane especially. A little quiet during the main event though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

perro said:


> wow ziggler is such a generic heel he has it on his tights fpalm


Yep, because all generic heels have HEEL on their tights, right?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just like at the start of the show. We have 5 great wrestlers, and Miz.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm loving the use of "chagrin" tonight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so lets be honest whats worse

King's apathy or Cole's......coleness


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

perro said:


> wow ziggler is such a generic heel he has it on his tights fpalm


How many of the women and children know what that actually means? If this was in the late 1990s or early 2000s when I was a little kid, it would go way over my head.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wonder if Big Show will do anything


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Im serious though show going to come out and attack daniel


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

No no, but for real guys...the video is Michelle McCool and Undertaker.

I'm still shocked people are actually saying that. Yes, Elvira McCool to make her debut...

fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is it whenever a heel cashes in MITB, it is a heinous and cowardly act, but when a face does it, its just a guy playing by the rules?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone miss heath slater being on tv on a regular basis?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This crowd is not bad at all. How can anyone even say that? This show has been beyond awful and they're still into it somewhat


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's sad when Michael Cole has to point out the absurdity of Bryan being a face after TLC.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The grin on Punk's face as he fistpumped. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> You are such a grumpy old lady. :lmao


Lol I know but you can't say that it's impossible. WWE trolled us with the MITB pay per view big time when all of the "faves" won that night only for all of them to lose at the next pay per view. Royal Rumble will be another beautiful WF troll explosion with a whole lot of bitching.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RKO_THUG said:


> Im serious though show going to come out and attack daniel



He should.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just like at the start of the show. We have 5 great wrestlers, and Miz.


I wouldn't consider Ryder great either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> This crowd is not bad at all. How can anyone even say that? This show has been beyond awful and they're still into it somewhat


That's what I'm saying. Because the crowd isn't oozing over Ryder or Bryan, people say it's a bad crowd.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

For once, Michael Cole actually has a point about Bryan.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I like that drop kick lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Lol I know but you can't say that it's impossible. WWE trolled us with the MITB pay per view big time when all of the "faves" won that night only for all of them to lose at the next pay per view. Royal Rumble will be another beautiful WF troll explosion with a whole lot of bitching.


She speaks the horrible truth.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Lol I know but you can't say that it's impossible. WWE trolled us with the MITB pay per view big time when all of the "faves" won that night only for all of them to lose at the next pay per view. Royal Rumble will be another beautiful WF troll explosion with a whole lot of bitching.


Lol I keep thinking you're old cause of your profile picture haha.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CM Jewels said:


> #LowElfEsteem trending worldwide.


It better not be trending...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn Cole stay going on in


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who has liked this show?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Vickie has a nip slip, I'll puke.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, Cole -- being a lifelong WWE fan means you're a nerd.

Like, does he even listen to the shit he says?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just like at the start of the show. We have 5 great wrestlers, and Miz.


LOL, I just tweeted that!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Average at best, random filler RAW, with only the opening segment being remotely interesting and garnering any kind of reaction all night.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I love how we have to thank John Cena for Zack's success. Zack is just a ploy for Vince to push Cena as the ultimate good guy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

perro said:


> so lets be honest whats worse
> 
> King's apathy or Cole's......coleness




king's apathy, at least cole tries to get into it and explain angles


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Vicki's tits are looking nice tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Props to the crowd for getting hot for Punk and the hot tag.

Macho Man!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This pandering Punk is not making me splooge one iota. But that Punk in my sig...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damnit, I know I'm not the only one who misses "hot tags" where the guy comes in and takes out the entire other team, not just the legal man.

Why do they never do them anymore!??!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Am I the only one who has liked this show?


I like this show as well maybe not the Divas match but can't have everything perfect now can we?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole STFU.


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

king does absolutly nothing for the faces


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Damn pretty elbow drop there.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> I love how we have to thank John Cena for Zack's success. Zack is just a ploy for Vince to push Cena as the ultimate good guy.


yeah cause that would be a new development


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Please wake up from this nightmare!" 

I say the same thing every time I listen to Cole calling matches.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

The right guy got the win there


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

DAT POP!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

BRYAN GETS THE TAP OUT!!! MARK OUT!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Bryan getting a legit push it seems.




Cool.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Save us Kane!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Loved Cole losing it at the end XD


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

yes DBD GETS THE WIN!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shocked Daniel got the winning fall.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

The only thing that WWE got right all night!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes! They do have faith in Bryan.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, is that not an endorsement of Daniel Bryan? Having ADR tap out in the Main Event clean!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah they are definitely trolling us with all of this.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh sh*t,DB actually got the win!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Really cool ending.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Perfect ending to a great RAW.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great ending with great superstars


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Good ending, a pretty decent Raw, not fantastic, but above normal standards


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

That was fucking awesome.

Whoooooole lot of filler tonight, but still a decent Raw.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

hookupskid85 said:


> Vicki's tits are looking nice tonight.


Yes they are.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great ending and we are in Punk's home town next week


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I know what i'm doing as soon as i get back on WWE 12 XD


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmmm, we could have three young talents, entertaining, good wrestlers and actual faces I could get behind who put on good matches with three good heels. 

Or we could have jokester smiling Cena in a dead crowd making his stupid stuff up with stupid segments like last week.

Tough choice.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I am so happy Bryan got the clean win, this just proves WWE do believe in Daniel Bryan and it's about god damn time!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

am i the only one confused by this whole thing with these three being "one with the crowd"? It just seems very...uncomfortable


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was a great, feelgood ending for a Christmas Raw. Here are your champions - they are not Cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I love how we have to thank John Cena for Zack's success. Zack is just a ploy for Vince to push Cena as the ultimate good guy.


I knew this the moment they had Cena be his "friend" or whatever it is that he is.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This all seems too good to be true. Kayfabe wise I mean. Think about it, faces are owning the heels, no contenders, something big has to happen next week, there is absolutely no way this is going to keep up, as much as a lot of us would like it to.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

great episode bar divas match.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> That was fucking awesome.
> 
> Whoooooole lot of filler tonight, but still a decent Raw.


Agreed. And it's nice to have the filler be matches instead of another half hour of lips flapping.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm confused over this episode.

There wasn't really any buildup; it was like an IWC pandering episode. Cool, but wierd lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Start was great. Filler I didn't give a shit about. Kane/Cena made no sense. Filler I don't give a shit about. Ending was good. 

Pretty mediocre raw.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

not a bad raw


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So, um, what's going on with Kane? 

That's TWICE he could have came out and fucked shit up, and just didn't.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I'm confused over this episode.
> 
> There wasn't really any buildup; it was like an IWC pandering episode. Cool, but wierd lol


Just taking it easy kind of episode. Holidays are around, RR is a while to go.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Lol I know but you can't say that it's impossible. WWE trolled us with the MITB pay per view big time when all of the "faves" won that night only for all of them to lose at the next pay per view. Royal Rumble will be another beautiful WF troll explosion with a whole lot of bitching.


I'm trying to be hopeful. It'll be sunshine, butterflies and clear skies alllll the way to 'Mania. I swear to god it will!!!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan got absolute no reaction in PHILADELPHIA! Why is that jobber champ, again?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see 3 fresh faces with titles ending the show by celebrating with the fans.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wtf kind of ending. No HHH what so ever


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

First time in awhile RAW has ended and I have a sile on my face. Daniel Bryan got the win by finally making Del Rio (after 63 thousand losses to that man) tap out.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Did DB kick this kid in the face?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

1/2/12 has to be a big debut. This whole faces being champs and beating heels with ease has to mean some large force is coming.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> I knew this the moment they had Cena be his "friend" or whatever it is that he is.


Except Cena and Zack really are friends and IRL, he's been pushing for the guy to get a shot.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously you guys. Ziggler's booty needs an appreciation thread.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I'm trying to be hopeful. It'll be sunshine, butterflies and clear skies alllll the way to 'Mania. I swear to god it will!!!


Danielson vs Punk in a 60 minute Iron Man match at Mania unifying the WWE and World title. And to top it off, they will debut a brand new Undisputed World title. 


Yeah that won't happen. I'm a dream crusher.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Darn good episode to me,Best overall Raw I've enjoyed in a while!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> Daniel Bryan got absolute no reaction in PHILADELPHIA! Why is that jobber champ, again?


ether you are trolling

your deaf

or your tv is broken


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Brittney said:


> Did DB kick this kid in the face?


It looked like it. But if he did that to me I would be marking out.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I was half expecting Big Show to attack Bryan after the match. I guess this is the "feel good" Raw before it starts to get real next week!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Daniel Bryan got absolute no reaction in PHILADELPHIA! Why is that jobber champ, again?


Either your TV is on mute, or you're retarded and in denial.

Did he get as big a pop as Ryder or Punk? No, but to say he got no reaction is a lie.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw was meh this week. Except for the Kane/Cena segment and the short Big Show promo, the whole thing felt like a string of filler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brittney said:


> Did DB kick this kid in the face?


He can kick a handicapped kid in the throat and I'd still think he's an angel.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THE IWC ERA IS HERE!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Danielson vs Punk in a 60 minute Iron Man match at Mania unifying the WWE and World title. And to top it off, they will debut a brand new Undisputed World title.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

It will be so unbelievably hilarious if this happens. *ignoring the last paragraph because I'm an optimistic motherfucker*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Danielson vs Punk in a 60 minute Iron Man match at Mania unifying the WWE and World title. And to top it off, they will debut a brand new Undisputed World title.



:faint:

Would be awesome....even so, WM looks like it could potentially be very good this year since WWE finally decided to build up some new guys.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Decent RAW, I hope Chris Jericho debuts on 1/2/12. But the next week we arrive in Chicago, for RAW.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Man i hope Chris Jericho isn't returning or Undertaker and this Michel Mcool Crap. They just need to stick to return surprises


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Opening segment was cool, filler, filler, filler, filler, intresting angle development for the Kane and Cena fued, filler, filler, filler, filler, fun main event.

Overall wwe needs to have other shit happening on their show outside of the opening, halfway piont and closing of the show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*This all seems too good to be true.*

Kayfabe wise, I'm not even talking about the IWC or anything. Think about it, DB is the WHC, Punk the WWE champ, and Ryder the US champ. They convincingly defeated the heels today, and it was obviously a filler match. Who is going to be the next contender for the WWE title? Surely it can't be ADR/Miz again, because they both just lost their match at TLC. Cena seems to be feuding with Kane, what's going to happen?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Really didn't like this episode. It was practically filled with faces winning in squash matches for the entire show. Just like the awful outcomes of the TLC matches. WWE is getting really hard to stomach now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> :faint:
> 
> Would be awesome....even so, WM looks like it could potentially be very good this year since WWE finally decided to build up some new guys.


The great thing is that it won't happen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> This all seems too good to be true. Kayfabe wise I mean. Think about it, faces are owning the heels, no contenders, something big has to happen next week, there is absolutely no way this is going to keep up, as much as a lot of us would like it to.


Well... in two weeks it is more than likely will Punk will have his feud for the next few months. And from the Big Show promo it looks like he and Bryan will be going at it as well. Not sure with Zack, though Swagger is an option.


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

*Is it just me or did .........*

Punk, Ryder and Bryan really wake up the crowd.

And its not because they were the only ones getting reactions. The crowd was dead at the beginning and middle of the match. 

And then they were effectively woken up by the 3. Its the first time in a long time this has happened. I thought they put on a good match and did a great job.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> 1/2/12 has to be a big debut. This whole faces being champs and beating heels with ease has to mean some large force is coming.


im gunna lol when its some midcarder...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I know this gets thrown around a lot but I mean it this time when I say that this is the best RAW for the year. Man 2011 has been such a good year for WWE. So much changes happen and thing that were damn near impossible earlier this year were made possible by the end. CM Punk's career was pretty stagnant earlier this year. H e was just thrown into a random feud with Orton. But then by June out of nowhere it's like some creative spark hit WWE and they just decided to run with the whole Summer of Punk storyline. Then you have Zack Ryder who back in February when he first started his internet show, it seemed as if all his efforts were just going in vain. Now he's US champ one of the most over guys in WWE and main eventing RAW. And of course you had Daniel Bryan who was just being Daniel Bryan. Now he's World Champ. Not to mention the return of The Rock, Booker T, Kevin Nash and heck even Lillian Garcia's return was welcomed by me.

But the one thing that stood out tonight was that finally WWE decided to but the Orton's and Cena's on the back burner and usher in the new generation. It was so nice to see the opening segment and main event. The future isn't coming, it has arrived. Tonight's episode was all about change, which has been the theme for WWE this entire year. Tonight was just the exclamation point at the end. 

I wish WWE the best in 2012 and I hope they continue to provide the same consistent, entertaining TV product they've been putting on the majority of this year especially the last six months. It has been some of the best WWE TV in years. Next week marks the final RAW of the year and let's hope they go out with a bang!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Punk/Danielson DID have a 60 minute Iron Man unification match, Danielson BETTER come out to Final Countdown.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thought this was interesting. Poll on WWE.com


Does Raw need... 

More Cena! ( 31% )
The Same Amount of Cena! ( 23% )
Less Cena! ( 46% )


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

It was a nice episode of RAW. Except for the Divas match AND having Jinder Mahal STILL UNDER EMPLOYMENT is a travesty. 


Should be a big RAW next week when(IF?) R-TRUTH returns from Wellness-Policy Hell to kick Miz's ass....hopefully without dancing and rapping.....

....oh and I'm anxious to hear what HHH has to say about his match(or rather brawl) with Nash.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*

Dolph Ziggler, or even The Miz, that's why DB took the clean win over ADR, because they are either building Ziggler or The Miz to face Punk at the Rumble. I hope it's Ziggler, to see something new and seeing Miz already had his shot at TLC, but it will most likely be The Miz, which I have no problem with.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*

Jericho will happen........hopefully.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*

It was a very exciting match, props to everyone involved. I was expecting your typical run of the mill boring ass disappointing main event tag team match, but it was much better than that.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

So now we have a Cena wannabe, A jobber and a joke character as champions.....This is just sad.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

uh oh, del rio hurt
http://lockerz.com/s/166419045


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Brittney said:


> Did DB kick this kid in the face?


:lmao

Good raw. Only thing I really didn't like or care for was the divas and tag match.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*



Human Nature said:


> Jericho will happen........hopefully.


If Jericho returns, he would most likely face Punk for the title at Mania.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

So...did anyone else see the trainer run in after the ref threw the "X" after the LaBell Lock?


edit: I stand corrected. The person 2 posts before this had seen it and even found a pic.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who else marked out when Bryan got Del Rio to tap?


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

This is one of the worst episodes I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*

John Cena's if so, Heel turn will fix all this up. That or HHH.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got it about the video. Its not Taker or Jericho. Its.... The Slender Man


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> This is one of the worst episodes I've ever seen in my life.


good to hear, don't tune in next week then.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Frozen Inferno said:


> So...did anyone else see the trainer run in after the ref threw the "X" after the LaBell Lock?
> 
> 
> edit: I stand corrected. The person 2 posts before this had seen it and even found a pic.


Yeah, it looks like he's injured.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Frozen Inferno said:


> So...did anyone else see the trainer run in after the ref threw the "X" after the LaBell Lock?


It's called pushing Daniel Bryan. The Internet fans know what it means, but the Vince likes doing that once in a while to throw them off.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Frozen Inferno said:


> So...did anyone else see the trainer run in after the ref threw the "X" after the LaBell Lock?
> 
> 
> edit: I stand corrected. The person 2 posts before this had seen it and even found a pic.


Yeah saw that too. He said something to Punk, touched his ear piece then made the X sign a bunch of times to several camera angles


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*

Jericho, now you know


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Rocky541 said:


> So now we have a Cena wannabe, A jobber and a joke character as champions.....This is just sad.


Again, keep the tears coming, they are fucking delicious.

Makes me proud to say I was cheering for Ryder in front of 85 or so people almost 5 years ago at my local fairgrounds. I'm loving this right now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*

There was no "beatdown beatdown beatdown comeback pin". There was a wrestling match. A fun wrestling match. Turns out, crowds at wrestling shows like that kind of thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> good to hear, don't tune in next week then.


Just because this week's episode sucked doesn't mean next week's episode will.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> good to hear, don't tune in next week then.


Don't worry, he will.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Frozen Inferno said:


> So...did anyone else see the trainer run in after the ref threw the "X" after the LaBell Lock?
> 
> 
> edit: I stand corrected. The person 2 posts before this had seen it and even found a pic.


Did someone botch that led to that injury?

Bryan maybe pulled a little too hard in his LaBelle Lock and did what Frank Mir did to Nog's arm?


----------



## shiddnme (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*

Raw is boring because Rtruth hasnt been on there


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> uh oh, del rio hurt
> http://lockerz.com/s/166419045


oh shit did we beat the dirtsheets


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*

It just feels so fake and forced. I just cant get into it. so now their heels in my mind. I Cheered when miz came out during the promo. I was like thank god ! 

One positive if this goes on much longer i'll become a fan of dolph VERY quickly. hell i kinda allready am after tonight


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

- The Dark Match for tonight's RAW featured Ted DiBiase defeating Dean Ambrose. Ambrose was able to cut a promo before the match, which went on for about four minutes.

- WWE Superstars Results
Alex Riley defeated Michael McGuillicuty.
WWE Tag Team champions Air Boom defeated Curt Hawkins & Tyler Reks.

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/215562/WWE-Superstars-Taping-Results-[Spoilers].htm


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Rocky541 said:


> So now we have a Cena wannabe, A jobber and a joke character as champions.....This is just sad.


I'm waiting for Cena to kick Rock's ass next year so all the Rock marks could just hide back in their anal holes and leave this place once and for all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just because this week's episode sucked doesn't mean next week's episode will.


This week didn't suck and next week won't neither. He probably says the same every week, he should just not tune in and perhaps watch the youtube version where he can skip through instead of "wasting 2 hours"


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh shit did we beat the dirtsheets


God, wrestlers are just getting picked off these days.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> - *The Dark Match for tonight's RAW featured Ted DiBiase defeating Dean Ambrose. Ambrose was able to cut a promo before the match, which went on for about four minutes.*
> 
> - WWE Superstars Results
> Alex Riley defeated Michael McGuillicuty.
> ...


OHHH YEAAAAAH!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> - Ambrose was able to cut a promo before the match, which went on for about four minutes.


No wonder the Philly crowd was dead. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Don't worry, he will.


I have no doubt lol!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*

They only got excited because they walked throw the crowd which is understandable


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> This week didn't suck and next week won't neither. He probably says the same every week, he should just not tune in and perhaps watch the youtube version where he can skip through instead of "wasting 2 hours"


But that's according to you. It's not universal.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk in both kfabe&real-life has made WWE fun/Interesting&exciting again..Now he just needs to pull a Cody and bring back an old WWF/E title!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: This all seems too good to be true.*

I wouldn't be surprised if WWE give Daniel Bryan a month's reign at the most, considering the way they built him up when he was holding the MITB.

I mean, if they knew he was going to be a World Champion, why did they bury him for months on end, jobbing to randoms superstars each week. 

For what? So he can look like more of an ultimate underdog then Rey Mysterio's title reign in 2006.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Rocky541 said:


> So now we have a Cena wannabe, A jobber and a joke character as champions.....This is just sad.


Yeah, what's worse than 3 guys who are over and talented having the the top championships? Bryan is champion, people bitch. Punk is Champion, people bitch. Ryder is Champion, people btich. Sometimes I don't even know why I go on here to begin with. 



> IWC, they bitch just to bitch.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Man, if ADR is seriously injured, laters WWE's new founded trust and faith with Daniel Bryan


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> good to hear, don't tune in next week then.


Oh, was I talking to you? Didn't think so. So go fuck yourself.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*



Mister Hands said:


> There was no "beatdown beatdown beatdown comeback pin". There was a wrestling match. A fun wrestling match. Turns out, crowds at wrestling shows like that kind of thing.


Who would of thunk it possible?


----------



## Y2Jerishow (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*

i wouldnt say so the crowd seemed to not be that hyped at the beginning even when they came through the crowd. The point im making is they woke the crowd up towards the end and done a great job in doing so.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me or did .........*

Philly is such a smarky city so it makes perfect sense that they would get excited by those 3. Add to the fact that it was a fun match and didn't really follow the prototypical tag team forumla and it's easy to see why the crowd would be alive. Hopefully Vince and Co. took notice and this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Oh, was I talking to you? Didn't think so. So go fuck yourself.


fpalm


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Oh, was I talking to you? Didn't think so. So go fuck yourself.


If I were you, I'd edit out the insult before you get in trouble......


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Oh, was I talking to you? Didn't think so. So go fuck yourself.


Already done that when I saw Rosa Mendes earlier. What were you doing? Spouting negative bullshit about a show you watch every week and decide to continue watching? Good one.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought Raw tonight was excellent. I'll run down what I liked and disliked:

Liked:

-I thought the show started off well, with Punk, Bryan and Ryder all in the ring. The crowd was really behind them, and its good to see. 
-The main event was great as well. The booking was well done, too. Bryan getting Del Rio to tap out was a very smart booking decision because it helps to establish Bryan's credibility as HWC material by making a former 2 time HWC tap out.
-I was thrilled to see an old school tag match. Not two teams of guys just throw together, 2 actual teams that don't compete outside of tag team action. Seeing Primo and Epico face off against the Usos will hopefully breathe some life back into the tag division, which is sorely missed.
-Kane came out and decimated Cena, which lends mystery as to why he's attacking Cena. And at least Cena isn't in the main event picture for now, so they can concentrate on other guys.
-Despite everyone's bitching about Orton winning last night, Barrett destroyed Orton tonight with a Wasteland through a table, which really helps to make Barrett look strong. Main event soon enough.
-Cody Rhodes looked great, even though it was a quick squash match. They've done well to build him up as a credible heel.

Didn't like:

-the Divas match was terrible as usual.
-Sheamus against Jinder Mahal is a waste of time. Its just a tv feud that isn't going anywhere and pretty much results in Jinder getting owned every week. At least put Sheamus in a feud that has a point.


All in all, very good stuff this week. I must say I'm impressed.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Already done that when I saw Rosa Mendes earlier. What were you doing? Spouting negative bullshit about a show you watch every week and decide to continue watching? Good one.


Oh, it's "negative bullshit" just because I said I didn't like it? Or did it hurt your precious feelings because I critisised your delicate, little WWE? Do everyone a favour and don't get sand in your vagina just because someone doesn't like something that you do.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I thought Raw tonight was excellent. I'll run down what I liked and disliked:
> 
> Liked:
> 
> ...


agreed on all points


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> because I *critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised critisised *


Critisised you say?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Oh, it's "negative bullshit" just because I said I didn't like it? Or did it hurt your precious feelings because I critisised your delicate, little WWE? Do everyone a favour and don't get sand in your vagina just because someone doesn't like something that you do.


What part didn't you like? I bet you are the same every week. Did you watch ALL 2 hours of the show? Why would you continue to watch 2 hours of the show if you didn't like it? My WWE? I'm not Vince McMahon bro, calm down. Sand in my vagina? I thought I already proved I was male when I said I had a wank over Rosa Mendes, didn't I make it clear? My bad.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> oh shit did we beat the dirtsheets




Sorry to tell you but we ARE the dirtsheets. Rather...their information comes from discussion and what people say. I know this because in 2008 at a house show I saw Maryse get injured the first time. That was when she tore her knee up and was out for a few months. So a while after I got home I posted it in the smackdown section. I worded it in a very specific way because it was a pretty weird situation. About 2 hours later I checked the dirtsheets and the found an article, titled the same as my post, which followed almost WORD FOR WORD what I had said here. I actually enjoyed it, but it was funny none the less.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk did tonight what Cena did but only so much better: he played up to the crowd AND was entertaining about it. Whomever booked this RAW tonight deserves a payraise. Tonight was daylight for me. Tonight was a RAW I had been waiting to see since I first got back into wrestling again in December 2009.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Raw Notes*

Just got back and had a blast. Thought I'd share a few things.

-Ambrose had a dark match with DiBiase. He lost, but he cut an awesome promo beforehand and got a nice deal of heat. This was the first time I was exposed to him and he looks like he's going be a great addition to the main roster.

-Punk got the biggest pop of the night, but Cena had the bigger reaction as a whole.

-DB's pop after winning the main event was fucking ENORMOUS. Either Philly did our job tonight or he's just that over.

-We actually liked the Santino/Rhodes segment. During their match, Cody got little heat, at least from what I recall.

-"SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!"

-Air Boom and the team of Hawkins/Reks had an amazing tag match on Superstars. Definitely worth the watch when it's released.

-Cena/Kane was the dark match following Raw. Kane looked sluggish while attempting a top rope move and just moving around and handling Cena in general. Cena won via DQ (chair shot). Left the ring, but then turned around at the top of the stage to tombstone Cena. Cena reversed into an AA. Cena then cut a promo which I recorded with my shitty iPhone 3GS which you can watch here if you please...






-Oh and to squash the confusion as to whether Kane's going to be a face or heel, if you haven't already been able to tell, he's definitely a heel.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Notes*

Glad to hear you had a good time. I'm also glad to hear about Ambrose. Hopefully his promo is put on youtube so I can have a listen, never get tired of listening or watching Ambrose's work. I agree with you in that he will be a great addition to the main roster.

Also good to hear about the tag team match between Air Boom and Reks/Hawkins, I hope Reks/Hawkins are called up to Raw next week for a tag team match, I liked the fact the WWE had a tag match tonight and hope we see more of the same with a different variety of tag teams around.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I really hope Usos and Primo&Epico gets a rematch on next week's Raw But longer,Like or hate the teams..You know it was pretty cool to have two actual teams going at it in a match with out the Tag champs in them!!

Been a good while and I didn't think people would be bitching at all about it,You wanted tag-teaming wrestling and it was presented here in a glimpse of the past's glorious tag division..Yet it was teams you dislike and so you hate on it?F'n biased a-holes/b*tches!


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Notes*

Are Titus O Neil and Percy Watson considered a tag team?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Notes*

Kane won by DQ, so cena hit him with a chair?

HEEL TURN


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw Notes*



kokepepsi said:


> Kane won by DQ, so cena hit him with a chair?
> 
> HEEL TURN


My bad. Cena won by DQ, _Kane_ hit _him_. I'm off tonight.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Seriously, the most mysterious crowd I had ever heard.

#1 Cena gets booed. By quite a good margin too. It seemed like they did more booing than cheering.
#2 Seemed to boo The Rock as well.
#3 A lot of people got little no reaction. Punk got a positive reaction and even then was a wimper compared to other cities; but Ryder and Bryan, not so much. Although it did get more reacting towards the end. They did get hot like the final five minutes or so.
#4 Kane was beating on Cena. Where as Chicago woud be marking out or another city might be booing, Philadelphia didn't really say anything.
#5 Very quiet during quite a bit of promos. Weird thing is though they did ECW and Sexual Chocolate chants. 
#6 Orton himself usually gets LOUD cheers and tonight he was cheered but nowhere near the volume I am used to.

Certainly I cannot remember a crowd like this. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Notes*

Did you just say Dean Ambrose officially debuted an lost? Not the show I was expecting, but It was probably a dark match. Right


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

I don't know what promos you're talking about, but we were into the entire show. Orton got a huge pop.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Notes*

Yeah I think it was a dark match, they're not gonna have him or Rollins debut on Superstars or NXT.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Were you there? Maybe it's different live but I heard something different on TV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the hell was the Usos doing during their entrance? Once they started doing that bullshit on the entrance ramp I changed the channel. I thought I was watching Raw. Not some Indian documentary on the discovery channel.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Kind of an underwhelming Raw. Was hoping for some new storylines to be in development, didn't really happen. Opening segment was weird, didn't get any more insight as to what the deal is with Kane, didn't develop the Cena heel-turn-tease angle at all, (possibly dropped?), and I'm not sure what the point of the main event was unless they plan to do another triple threat at Royal Rumble for the WWE title, which, considering it's the Royal Rumble and all, I doubt is the case.



Headliner said:


> What the hell was the Usos doing during their entrance? Once they started doing that bullshit on the entrance ramp I changed the channel. I thought I was watching Raw. Not some Indian documentary on the discovery channel.


The same Polynesian war dance they've been doing during their entrance for like six months.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Were you there? Maybe it's different live but I heard something different on TV.


Yeah I was there. TV tends to deafen the sound a bit, but we were definitely making some noise.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Its always different (and better) when you are there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Headliner said:


> What the hell was the Usos doing during their entrance? Once they started doing that bullshit on the entrance ramp I changed the channel. I thought I was watching Raw. Not some Indian documentary on the discovery channel.


Haka, it is a Samoan Warrior War cry.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Of course there is a difference but from what Scorpion is describing there was a dramatic difference.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

It's Philly. It's always a good crowd. After suffering through listening to dead crowds in Florida, Virginia, and the Carolinas, it's great to see an active crowd.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Ok it was active tonight for a little bit but from hearing the crowd though, just stating from what I heard, I wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fucking awesome Raw. (Y)


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

just wait for next week's raw. i would watch it stoned if I were you because it is going to be a site to hear for sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Does anyone wonder if they deafen the sound a bit for TV?


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

I watched until the deva's match which made me turn it off for the rest of the show and play skyrim.... up until that point the crowd couldn't seem to get a chant going to save their lives.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Camoron said:


> Kind of an underwhelming Raw. Was hoping for some new storylines to be in development, didn't really happen. Opening segment was weird, didn't get any more insight as to what the deal is with Kane, didn't develop the Cena heel-turn-tease angle at all, (possibly dropped?), and I'm not sure what the point of the main event was unless they plan to do another triple threat at Royal Rumble for the WWE title, which, considering it's the Royal Rumble and all, I doubt is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> The same Polynesian war dance they've been doing during their entrance for like six months.


I've only seen them in the ring a few times. Never seen their entrance. I only watch Raw, and read the important parts of Smackdown these days. Smackdown just hasn't been interesting to me. 


Chicago Warrior said:


> Haka, it is a Samoan Warrior War cry.


I know that. I'm wondering who's brilliant idea this was.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

It makes me wonder then what the crowds there are really like.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Just cause you don't like it don't mean they shouldn't have it&doing it!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*



Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone wonder if they deafen the sound a bit for TV?


It's possible. I mean the pyro is fucking insanely loud when you're there but comes off fine on tv. It may be the mics they're using or they may be messing with the audio.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

I can imagine the pyro is insane. I have never been to a WWE event. I wanted to go next Monday but my family talked me out of it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I've only seen them in the ring a few times. Never seen their entrance. I only watch Raw, and read the important parts of Smackdown these days. Smackdown just hasn't been interesting to me.
> 
> I know that. I'm wondering who's brilliant idea this was.


Don't know but it's awesome so I hope it continues.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Crowds always appear to be quiet unless they are REALLY loud. WWE needs to put their mics in better spots. I know when I go to Raws the crowd always seems to be amazing with chants going during almost every segment, but then on TV they're never captured.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Then if Chicago and New York sound how they do on TV I can only imagine what they are like in person.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was awful. I don't understand how anyone would get into it unless you like watching male steppers.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Ill tell you what it was shocking and exciting to see Daniel Bryan make Del Rio tap out, just because that is the first Main Eventer Bryan has forced to tap out.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It was awful. I don't understand how anyone would get into it unless you like watching male steppers.


Agreed.


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Keep in mind that this is Philly, the whom of ECW. And remember when Cena appeared at ECW One Night Stand he was booed mercilessly, so I'm not really surprised there. In fact Philly fans in general aren't big on cheering they much prefer to boo so the boos will always be louder than the cheers.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the Usos entrance because its unique and original. 5 years down the line, I'd actually remember it. Unlike 90% of the generic rock themes they give most wrestlers these days, this entrance was something different, which I found refreshing.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

The ECW and Sexual Chocolate chants made the show for me, tonight.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Those were definitely very funny! Even Cole acknowledging the ECW chant in disgust was great.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty meh Raw imo. I never really enjoy these shows where there is no story development and tonight was just about the faces celebrating together and beating up the bad guys. Highlights for me were Kane's appearance, I was sceptical about how they would handle him but his appearance tonight was great, also the sexual chocolate chant was hilarious. Next week should be better as they actually start building towards the Rumble (oh and it's in Chicago, the crowd there always makes the show better)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Curious how many "DEL RIO WAS BERRIED" posts were made after the main event. Wouldn't shock me if there were some when Cena CLOTHESLINED Kane out of the ring either.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Notes*

Wow, he got promo time in a dark match? That's great for Ambrose. 

As for Reks/Hawkins, they really need to push this tag team. They have a lot of potential.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Notes*

glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*The main event*

That 6 man tag team match was awesome. It was probably because the match included Punk, Ziggler, and Bryan (current best 3 in ring wrestlers), but Ryder, Miz, and Del Rio also helped make it a great match as well. I honestly can't remember the last time a 6 man tag team match was that good. Anyone else agree?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The main event*

It was a really fun tv match. I liked having Punk, Ryder & Bryan come out through the crowd, was a nice touch to a decent show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: The main event*

Very fun match. Reminded me of those old school 6 man tags from back in the day.

Loved that Ryder, Bryan, and Punk entered through the crowd.

It's probably gonna go downhill from here, but at least tonight was a lot of fun.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Haka, it is a Samoan Warrior War cry.


Actually Haka is the Maori word for the war dance, (the most popular of which, and the one used by the New Zealand All Blacks rugby team, is the Ka Mate). The most popular Samoan equivalent, (and the one the Usos perform), is the Siva Tau. It's supposed to have a really intimidating psychological effect on one's enemies, so sports teams from Polynesian countries often perform these dances. I think it's pretty cool, though I'd like it better if they'd perform it in the ring in front of their opponents so they could play up the psychological effects it might have, or use it for heel heat by interrupting it with an attack.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The main event*

It was a solid match. Pretty much a typical TV tag in a lot of ways, but still enjoyable enough as a main event.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> It was awful. I don't understand how anyone would get into it unless you like watching male steppers.


It is unique... culturally significant to the wrestler... really don't understand putting it down.  Not liking it sure, different opinions. But it isn't something that is shameful like you are implying.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Brye said:


> Curious how many "DEL RIO WAS BERRIED" posts were made after the main event. Wouldn't shock me if there were some when Cena CLOTHESLINED Kane out of the ring either.




He probably looked weaker than he would have because of his injury. But there's only so much a hurt guy can do...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm hearing Beth Phoenix is injured. I am not surprised in the slightest. That 30 second match with Alicia had me cringe at least 2 or 3 times. Fox is a dangerous worker. 

Found the news at NoDQ.com

http://nodq.com/wwe/326368380.shtml


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a new era in the WWE. Tonight was just the test run of that said direction.

Shit is about to get real.

Great RAW, aside from the atrocity known as Alicia Fox and some pointless but harmless filler.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Those were definitely very funny! Even Cole acknowledging the ECW chant in disgust was great.


Cole had me laughing pretty good with that comment, he has a point though.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

Very underwealming. CM Punk, Ryder and Bryan tried so hard to pump them up at the start, and they barely did anything. Not much enthusiasm really. Decent in some portions, though.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It's a new era in the WWE. Tonight was just the test run of that said direction.
> 
> Shit is about to get real.
> 
> Great RAW, aside from the atrocity known as Alicia Fox and some pointless but harmless filler.


If this is the future expect WWE to shut down within a year, nobody is gonna want to watch this crap


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Crowd was Extremely Enigmatic*

CM Punk, Ryder and Bryan Segment got a Great reaction

Kane got a Good reaction

Cena gets a mixed reaction ( like Usual) , Rock Got BOOOED( i still don't know why )

CM Punk, Ryder and Bryan Vs MIZ, Alberto Del Rio , Ziggler match got a great reaction 

Overall it was A Great Crowd Compared to other Crowds.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So am I going crazy, or did anyone else see the Raw is Hero sign. That that was pretty cool.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Bloody hell, tonight, CM Punk was trying so hard to hype up the Philly crowd, and they were fucking lackluster! Didn't react for barely anything, yet they chanted ECW. The should have done more than that.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> Bloody hell, tonight, CM Punk was trying so hard to hype up the Philly crowd, and they were fucking lackluster! Didn't react for barely anything, yet they chanted ECW. The should have done more than that.


Are you kidding the crowd was red hot in that opening segment then after that died to nothing. This Raw was one of the most boring episodes I've ever seen. Opening segment was okay, everything else was predictable and boring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NoSmarkChicks said:


> If this is the future expect WWE to shut down within a year, nobody is gonna want to watch this crap


Congrats, you've won the most moronic comment of the day!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Congrats, you've won the most moronic comment of the day!


Im pretty sure you can just say week or month. I havent seen one decent post from him


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

NoSmarkChicks said:


> If this is the future expect WWE to shut down within a year, nobody is gonna want to watch this crap


Well, sure if nobody is your real name.

"If you're out, you'll get left behind."


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay tonight. There wasn't much memorable moments for me. I did enjoy the opening segment as that clearly showed to the world that Punk, Bryan, and Ryder are the future of the WWE. Throw in the heels in Miz, Del Rio, and Ziggler in there too and they are also the future. The tag team main event match was okay too and nice to see the faces win again.

I wonder if John Cena is now feuding with Mark Henry and the returning Kane. It looks like it to me since Kane has unfinished business with Henry. By the way, I loved the fans chant of "Sexual Chocolate" during Henry's walk to the ring. It even got Jerry Lawler to crack up. Lol...

Cody Rhodes continues his winning streak defeating Santino and Alicia Fox picked up a quick win over Beth Phoenix. Huh? Alicia botched her move and gave Phoenix a little bruise on her face. Good job Alicia. This Divas division is a joke now.


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

161 pages damn. I don't know if it's been answered yet but if anyone who has been following all the pages comment on Del Rio at the end?

As Mike Ciota did the injury 'X' sign after checking on ADR when the trio champs were doing their celebrations.

Edit: dirt sheets report a possible groin injury but not a serious one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Din't go through all the comments here yet...but I have to say for me this was an amazing Raw.

From the opening sequence with the 3 Champs, to the fun Orton / Wade match - I skipped the Diva's but saw the Jinder squash

To tag teams making a solid comeback - the Code / Santino & Big Show segments which were funny in the first case and very well done in the second.

To the main event which was great fun.

Seems WWE is really pushing the "Champions of the People" idea - and good for them.

EDIT> Oh yeah...Kane smothering the shit out of Cena and Cena looking scared and WTF like afterwards was amazing - Kane just looks so more menacing in the mask. Think this is obviously about the "Rise above hate" shirt - while Kane can never rise above Hate - that is all he is...something to that effect


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Haka, it is a Samoan Warrior War cry.


Haka is a Maori (New Zealand) war dance. 

Siva Tau is the Samoan war dance.

and yes tongans , fijians also have their own war dances. called Kailao and Cibi respectively


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I just love the idea of this "New Era Champs", great job by the WWE imo.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

They booked Kane so crap this week. They fail to make him convincing yet again after a good job last week. Wankers.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

hassassin said:


> They booked Kane so crap this week. They fail to make him convincing yet again after a good job last week. Wankers.


He bitched Cena out on a table, took his shirt and left him bleeding. I don't know what you wanted.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

RKO1988 said:


> He bitched Cena out on a table, took his shirt and left him bleeding. I don't know what you wanted.


Even the old Kane could have typically done something like that.

I wanted something that would have made a good impact to get him more over following his return last week. I thought it was going good until he ran towards Cena and from there on it was wack. I think what would have been badass is after he walked towards Henry, looked at Cena and then when everyone thinks he might move to Cena he quickly decimates Mark Henry, cleans up the announcers table and chokeslam Henry through it (possibly putting Henry on the shelf for a few weeks). Then give the devilish stare to Cena and walk out with his music. That's a monster's impact. All last night showed was normal signs that Kane will just get buried like he has done for the best part for 8 years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Geez, it's been only two weeks. He did fine last night and leaves more room to ask what is Kane's purpose against Cena? He *did* rip off his shirt so maybe Kane is a precursor to Cena's heel turn in that ripping his shirt is symbolic for Cena has to grow a set and face the challenges in front of him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kane really did kill Cena on Raw, don't know what to expect from him from here on. Alicia needs to stop, NOW. The opening segment was meh, and I expect maybe one more match between Orton and Barrett at the Rumble.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, I never thought I could internally hate such a being like Kelly Kelly.

Until the day Alicia Fox appeared on WWE television on December 19th, 2011.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It seems as if Kane is attacking Cena for no reason, but in reality (storyline reality) he is helping Cena. 

In other words.. this:






Feel the ennergggyy! O.O


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I was there, the crowd was alive pretty much throughout the night minus the Divas and Jinder Mahal buzzkill. F.E. it was much better than the crowd in Hershey few weeks ago.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> I was there, the crowd was alive pretty much throughout the night minus the Divas and Jinder Mahal buzzkill. F.E. it was much better than the crowd in Hershey few weeks ago.


Really? Must have been because I was watching on youtube, and didn't have my headphones on. Anyways, I still think the opening promo was meh, but the ME was very entertaining, props to the new champs. Look forward to reading what Big Show is gonna do to DB (even thou I dislike BS a lot). The Cena/Kane segment was very nice. The show was ok, I guess, but I still look to seeing some concrete feuds, and hope that Punk can get one in the up and coming weeks.

Heh, Future is here, I guess. Good thing WWE made a major star out of Punk to complement the up and comers.

@Winning, she is friggin horrible, I can't even explain.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright Raw but nothing special. I was hoping for the start of some new programs but all we got was Punk/Ryder/Bryan parading around while the rest of the show had absolutely no direction which sucked tbh. I don't think Cena/Kane came across the way they wanted it to but it was still OK. We're going to need an explanation from Kane pretty soon as to what he's doing or this is going to get real old real fast. Another new cryptic promo that gave us no new answers. Thanks a lot dirt sheets. I don't know why I ever let myself buy into anything you say lol. But we're just 2 weeks away now so I can wait. Other than that there are zero talking points about last nights Raw which says it all really. I'll watch next week but I'm not hyped in the slightest. I guess I can forgive them with it being Christmas time this week and next. As I've said before, I fully expect things to pick up on Jan 2nd.


----------



## Werlex (Dec 16, 2011)

Horrible raw.

Indy schmucks Running wild.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Alright Raw but nothing special. I was hoping for the start of some new programs but all we got was Punk/Ryder/Bryan parading around while the rest of the show had absolutely no direction which sucked tbh. I don't think Cena/Kane came across the way they wanted it to but it was still OK. We're going to need an explanation from Kane pretty soon as to what he's doing or this is going to get real old real fast. Another new cryptic promo that gave us no new answers. Thanks a lot dirt sheets. I don't know why I ever let myself buy into anything you say lol. But we're just 2 weeks away now so I can wait. Other than that there are zero talking points about last nights Raw which says it all really. I'll watch next week but I'm not hyped in the slightest. I guess I can forgive them with it being Christmas time this week and next. As I've said before, *I fully expect things to pick up on Jan 2nd.*


If it's Taker, I will roll in laughter, then proceed to continue watching as usual.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If it's Taker, I will roll in laughter, then proceed to continue watching as usual.


If it's Taker I think I'll be the only one that's actually marking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chip said:


> If it's Taker I think I'll be the only one that's actually marking.


Oh I won't not accept the return of Taker, but us wanting it to something much more BIGGER and more in sequence to CM punk and the conspiracy and all that, it might a let down to some, I think.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Really? Must have been because I was watching on youtube, and didn't have my headphones on. Anyways, I still think the opening promo was meh, but the ME was very entertaining, props to the new champs. Look forward to reading what Big Show is gonna do to DB (even thou I dislike BS a lot). The Cena/Kane segment was very nice. The show was ok, I guess, but I still look to seeing some concrete feuds, and hope that Punk can get one in the up and coming weeks.
> 
> Heh, Future is here, I guess. Good thing WWE made a major star out of Punk to complement the up and comers.
> 
> @Winning, she is friggin horrible, I can't even explain.


Rewatched it on YT on my way to college. Obviously the videos don't do justice to last night crowd. Probably they were muted or sth. I'm not saying that it was the best crowd in the world, but for example the main event was nuts. 
You see the moment on YT when fans start to chants "CM Punk", when he's about to get the hot tag? - That volume level was the same throughout the match but it looks like they amped the crowd level only for that one chant.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

crowd was pretty good. nice sexual chocolate chant.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Rewatched it on YT on my way to college. Obviously the videos don't do justice to last night crowd. Probably they were muted or sth. I'm not saying that it was the best crowd in the world, but for example the main event was nuts.
> You see the moment on YT when fans start to chants "CM Punk", when he's about to get the hot tag? - That volume level was the same throughout the match but it looks like they amped the crowd level only for that one chant.


The ME the crowed did indeed seem alive, at least as I was watching on YT, but not having my head phones on probably had a huge reason for it to sound the way it did. The entrances by the three champs was cool, Ryder holding that Camera tight, LOL, and the win by tap out sparked the crowed big time, I know I heard that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Kane's new gimmick = stealing t-shirts and putting them on ebay. 

It was a decent RAW though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Pretty much how I felt about RAW, the ME in particular. From a wrestling website:



> Not only is wrestling fun again, but guys are saying screw the politics, fuck who wins and who loses, lets just go out there, rip and run and perform!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If it's Taker, I will roll in laughter, then proceed to continue watching as usual.


I'll mark for a Taker return since he hasn't been on for so long. I think I'll mark for whoever it is lol, even if that marking includes me :lmao at some stage too. Either way, they have marked Jan 2nd as the day that something big is going down. That's good enough for me to say that that's the moment when shit gets real and things start to pick up.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Did anyone else catch Daniel Bryan's nameplate? The last time we had one that fake looking was Christian after Extreme Rules. Shit :sad:

I enjoyed the show in general but I must say that hung over me like a black cloud. I await the spoilers for Smackdown...


optikk sucks said:


> Kane's new gimmick = stealing t-shirts and putting them on ebay.


:lmao :lmao

that was extremely sloppy by the WWE. Cena came out with a cut in his shirt in preparation for that spot, and it was glaringly obvious. I was like, can't they get this man a proper shirt? Damn.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Thoughts on RAW:

- They really drove home the new champions of the WWE. Good stuff.
- Kane was on the ball. Cena was good on the mic. Henry was pretty bad in that segment.
- Not a fan of the Barrett Barrage. Orton going through a table was good.
- No Royal Rumble mention or build (N)
- No feud progressions or any new feuds at all really aside from Kane/Cena.
- Kane must have the record for most heel/face turns.
- Feel good RAW was what it was meant to be, and it worked.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Did anyone else catch Daniel Bryan's nameplate? The last time we had one that fake looking was Christian after Extreme Rules. Shit :sad:


don't they usually keep their title and the new champion gets a new one? Or how come so many wrestlers have "their" title hanging at home (fe. The Rock via satellite or Ryder on Z!TLIS)?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Did anyone else catch Daniel Bryan's nameplate? The last time we had one that fake looking was Christian after Extreme Rules. Shit :sad:
> 
> I enjoyed the show in general but I must say that hung over me like a black cloud. I await the spoilers for Smackdown...
> 
> ...


Lol... exactly what i thought. I was looking at that cut the entire promo. At one point I even thought he would maybe pull a hulkamania shirt ripping thing to reveal a nWo shirt underneath.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Extra- said:


> don't they usually keep their title and the new champion gets a new one? Or how come so many wrestlers have "their" title hanging at home (fe. The Rock via satellite or Ryder on Z!TLIS)?


They are replicas. I never saw the nameplate so I can't really comment, but I assume that putting the title on him was a last minute decision so there was no time to produce a real nameplate.

And yeah, the t-shirt thing was ridiculous.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What was wrong with DB's nameplate?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> don't they usually keep their title and the new champion gets a new one? Or how come so many wrestlers have "their" title hanging at home (fe. The Rock via satellite or Ryder on Z!TLIS)?


Replicas. All those belts are actually in Rock's home.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So they are not Championship titles, thy are belts :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> What was wrong with DB's nameplate?


it's not proper. there's a standard WHC "font" for nameplates, and his looked like it was written out in Times New Roman or some shit










for example. Now go look at Bryan's. I'm telling you, I'm getting unpleasant May 2nd vibes from this. Very unpleasant.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Did Bryan get a new shorter belt as he can't obviously use the XXXL Sexual Chocolate size?


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> it's not proper. there's a standard WHC "font" for nameplates, and his looked like it was written out in Times New Roman or some shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...












You're definitely not wrong.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

For a second i thought the Uso's were going to win a match on Raw before Primo broke up the pin, Should have known better.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> OMFUCKG cm puk is rley kickng jong laurins ass!


What the hell? Stop that shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Just finished watching it and it was such a feel good show. Seeing Bryan, Ryder, and Punk closing out the show victorious just made me believe that we're in a new dawn in the WWE.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

So what was the deal with Punk shoving Zack Ryder at the end of the match? Was he pissed because Ryder got in the spot he was supposed to be for their little celebratory pose?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

He just wanted to touch the Broski chest?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I wanted to see Triple H and I got a double dose of Daniel Bryan.  And common Bryan, you can't even correctly get over the barricade? What a champion...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL I have no problem with people complaining on this forum but some of this stuff is just entertaining!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Camoron said:


> So what was the deal with Punk shoving Zack Ryder at the end of the match? Was he pissed because Ryder got in the spot he was supposed to be for their little celebratory pose?


He did it to Bryan too. It looked like it was either an excited "I'm proud of us" type of thing, or "Awesome - go to the turnbuckles."


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. A bit throwaway in some places with Sheamus/Mahal and Rhodes/Santino, but a good show with a good main event to round things off. I don't anticipate much next week, of course January 2nd is a totally different story though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ron killings is back next week !!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

God you guys know nothing about filler and pain 1998 was worse than this the amazing Shamrock, Owen Hart, Steve Blackman and Dan Severan feud that lasted a year, the brawl for all, Marc Mero fpalm my head just talking about some of the crap that went out that year.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

A good RAW. 
I liked the opening segment and the main event. It's good to see Ryder as the US champion. I'm not a big fan of him, but he worked very hard for it and Ziggler made him look like a superstar. But the guy needs to drop some of the merch he's wearing. 
Good entertaining main event. 

Barrett looked strong tonight. The guy needs to win this feud, that's for sure. Put him into the mian event after this. 

Kane looks decent with his new look. I'm not a fan of the kiddie flame, so that needs to go. 
Why was Cena shirt already cut? 

Sheamus issn't doing anything. Mahal is just a jobber. 
Fox wins from Beth?? And to make it even more horrible, she hits Beth way to hard. Fox needs to go. 

I actually like the team of Primo/Epico/Rosa. Now give them a feud. 

Why do they give Rhodes kneepads, only to let him drop his elbow-pads?? I like his new look, but he needs the bads, because of his build.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

DallasClark said:


> You're definitely not wrong.


It's probably a temporary nameplate because it takes time to engrave a proper one.










Here you can see Jack Swagger's title on the Raw after he won the World Heavyweight Championship with a rather bland looking nameplate. He held the title for almost 3 months.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Very good Raw and i am looking forward to raw next week


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Plus, people need to get off the crowd already. Was the crowd somewhat dead at times? Sure and yes I know it's Philly but we've had worse crowds than that. They were pretty much for the opening, Cena/Kane, and the ending throughout while being decent to almost dead for others. Wasn't that bad of a crowd.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Crowds do help. I enjoyed RAW last night but it would've been even better if the crowd was hot.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW was bad except for a few parts. 5/10.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> ron killings is back next week !!!


Oh hell yeah!!!


The Grits Gonna Hit The Pan!!!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm getting so sick of this Orton & Barret feud, their matches are so boring to watch. Just let one win and continue with a better story. Oh, and i blinked and the Fox vs Phoenix match was over... And i'm also getting sick of this Jinder Mahal dude, especially when he takes the mic and half of the talking is in his native tongue, Indian. His character only will work of he teams up with some people. 

Nice to see Kane beating the crap out of Cena, that was pretty hardcore, Kane pushing the air out of Cena right on that announce table while the little Cena fans watched in disbelief... 8*D

I love the Uso's native samoan battle cry, i hope they push the Uso's allot further instead of Primo and Epico, i don't have anything with Primo and Epico, their wrestling is nothing exiting.

When Cody Rhodes was being interviewed backstage, i was hoping Booker T attacked him for once. But Santino's present was great none the less. 8*D

I loved the audience entrances that Ryder, Bryan and Punk took, Cole was freaking out about it...  But a great match, you could tell these guys have been wrestling with or against each other for some time and really know how to give a good entertaining match.

Btw, does anybody know why they only show pictures of what happened at a big event on the show that comes the day after?


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Btw, does anybody know why they only show pictures of what happened at a big event on the show that comes the day after?


so they can get THAT MONEY from the people who watched raw and didnt keep up to know it was a PPV the night before. Couple weeks from now they will start showing clips here and there to better feuds.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Did anyone else think Kane was very stiff with Cena?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Did anyone else think Kane was very stiff with Cena?


What do you mean with stiff? He went so at him that he eventually had a busted upper lip. He put his hands over his entire face and smothered him in front of the little jimmy's


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> it's not proper. there's a standard WHC "font" for nameplates, and his looked like it was written out in Times New Roman or some shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful picture . Back when that title actually meant something. But yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Crowds do help. I enjoyed RAW last night but it would've been even better if the crowd was hot.


The crowd was hot until Orton and Barrett killed them and the rest of the show gave them nothing to heat back up.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

The crowd would cheer if there was something entertaining.

Simple as that. People don't pay cash to resist being entertained.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The show was decent enough. Nothing much happened but the opening segment was really nice to see with Punk, Bryan and Ryder and the Kane/Cena stuff is interesting. Really like Kane's new look now I've had time to get used to it.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Did anyone else think Kane was very stiff with Cena?


Kane's always been a bit stiff. He's getting older now


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Annoyin though they let cena dominate kane in the dark match after raw. typical


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sheamus always winning is getting a bit fucking tedious


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> What a beautiful picture . Back when that title actually meant something. But yeah, I see what you mean.


Yeah, like when it was handed to him for no effort from Bischoff when brought in.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, like when it was handed to him for no effort from Bischoff when brought in.


More like when he turned a title that was handed to him into the most important title in the company. I think that was what you were going for, right?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eh, sure why not. That WCW Reunion Tour of 2002-03 had it's moments.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Moments that were few and far between. The real moments came in the form of Chris Benoit and Batista. But you already know that I'm sure.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Eh, sure why not. That WCW Reunion Tour of 2002-03 had it's moments.


WCW . . . ROH

Think about that one for a second. WCW mainstream. ROH Filmed in someone's basement.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> WCW . . . ROH
> 
> Think about that one for a second. WCW mainstream. ROH Filmed in someone's basement.




I know where you were trying to go. It just didn't make sense.

And Starbuck, exactly. After that reunion tour was done, then came in the good stuff with Benoit, HBK, and Batista. I would say 2004-mid 2005 was his second best (and final) run, only down against his obvious epic 2000-mid 2001 run.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not even talking about his best runs tbh. I'm talking about the fact that him being who he was to begin with gave the title a credibility it wouldn't have had had it went to somebody else (bar Rock and Austin who weren't sticking around) and that his 'reign of terror' so to speak in 03 lay the foundation for Benoit making him tap and then later for Batista becoming the star he did.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

True and yeah HHH was a believable World champion to carry the belt but the stale booking and no connection opponents (Nash? Steiner? Goldberg? Booker?) except HBK really made that reign unbearable.

But it was so unbearable that it eventually gave way to Benoit, and Batista, effectively ending it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

You have to know that Trips running through the WCW guys was Vince's way of giving a big FUCK YOU to that company lol. Needless to say, none of them were Trips best work. Far from it actually and I got no gripe with anybody finding that time period to be sucky because I did myself at times. To be fair to him though, Nash, Steiner, Goldberg (outside Rocky) and Booker didn't really have anything memorable from their WWE run. I don't think anybody could have worked against all of them in a row and managed to pull out something decent lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, of course. Vince will always look for a way to bury WCW one inch deeper.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What better way than to have his future son-in-law and home grown star run through them all, right? Lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> WCW . . . ROH
> *
> Think about that one for a second. WCW mainstream. ROH Filmed in someone's basement.*


What does that have to do with anything? :lmao

That's like saying Transformers is better than a low budget good movie just because it's more mainstream. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Brye said:


> What does that have to do with anything? :lmao
> 
> That's like saying Transformers is better than a low budget good movie just because it's more mainstream. Makes no sense to me.


Burger king makes better burgers because they sell more than Average Joe's Burger Shop...that logic works!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope you're being sarcastic. Just because Taco Bell is mainstream doesn't mean it can make some tasty ass fake Mexican food like my local Mexican food restaurant.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic. Just because Taco Bell is mainstream doesn't mean it can make some tasty ass fake Mexican food like my local Mexican food restaurant.


i suppose a /sarcasm at the end of that post would have done the trick...I really hope you dont think im fucking dumb enough to believe what I wrote about burger king


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ass Invader said:


> Just finished watching it and it was such a feel good show. Seeing Bryan, Ryder, and Punk closing out the show victorious just made me believe that we're in a new dawn in the WWE.


Ratings have already started to dip in the segments with these guys involved. Only a matter of time before Vince goes into all out panic mode. CM Punk is cool but you don't put Zack Ryder and Daniel Bryan in the main event. Daniel Bryan needs to be built up a little more and Ryder just flat out sucks.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know if it has been posted already, a picture of Beth from December 20 with the damage from Alicia's finisher:










Thats a big ass bump


----------

